# Drible Drabble....



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Hey Heather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Who let her start this one?? It was Jeff's turn....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who let her start this one?? It was Jeff's turn....



Nah,think I started one a couple weeks ago,besides,she said she'd poke my finger if I didn't let her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,think I started one a couple weeks ago,besides,she said she'd poke my finger if I didn't let her


 
You got off easy..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Heather



Hey Jeff!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who let her start this one?? It was Jeff's turn....



We're taking turns?  It was over 1000 and no one stepped up to the plate.



Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,think I started one a couple weeks ago,besides,she said she'd poke my finger if I didn't let her







Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got off easy..



How are your bruises, by the way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Completely gone. Ready for round 16....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Completely gone. Ready for round 16....



Ready for some more rope burns?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ready for some more rope burns?


 
Why not........just be careful around the neck area, it's still a little tender from the choke chain abuse I got from that youngun...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not........just be careful around the neck area, it's still a little tender from the choke chain abuse I got from that youngun...



You should be just about used to it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You should be just about used to it....


 
Well, Quack giving her a bunch of new toys has been a welcome distraction. My neck is starting to feel better, even if I can't hold my head completly upright yet....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Quack giving her a bunch of new toys has been a welcome distraction. My neck is starting to feel better, even if I can't hold my head completly upright yet....



Shock collar got ya twitchin yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Shock collar got ya twitchin yet


 
Ummmm,,,,,,,I opted out of the shock collar in favor of the choke chain, primarily because of where they wanted me to wear the shock collar...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

What possesses a Mockingbird to set up camp outside my bedroom window and chirp/sing/annoy me at THIS hour!?!?


Reminds me of that movie Failure to Launch.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What possesses a Mockingbird to set up camp outside my bedroom window and chirp/sing/annoy me at THIS hour!?!?
> 
> 
> Reminds me of that movie Failure to Launch.....


 
I thought Pappy reminded you of that movie..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Pappy reminded you of that movie..



So it's really a metaphor?  Should I shoot the bird then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So it's really a metaphor? Should I shoot the bird then?


 
Just aim better than you did with the Woodpecker..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just aim better than you did with the Woodpecker..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What possesses a Mockingbird to set up camp outside my bedroom window and chirp/sing/annoy me at THIS hour!?!?



and it will sing all night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Well, I found out why they do it, how you fix it is up to you...

http://www.wild-bird-watching.com/singing-at-night.html

"Unmated males are the most likely birds to be doing the "night singing". Once mated, the singing will usually stop as they begin the process of nest building and raising young. (Which takes the song out of a lot of males hearts.) "


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

BTW
Men who stare at goats is a very stupid movie


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Mornin folks,
OFH - thanks for getting a new thread going. I can't believe the old one is still open. 

OFH - any more strange dreams ? Did they involve circus clowns and midgets.


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2010)

Alright what's for breakfast?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Alright what's for breakfast?



Pancakes, bacon, fresh strawberries and cantalope and a big strong cup of coffee. AAAHHHHHH

I am ready for the day.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2010)

morning all...have a great day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Howdy Bob, Neil, Jeff,,,,and all you lurkers out there.


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2010)

*I'll take mine*



Sterlo58 said:


> Pancakes, bacon, fresh strawberries and cantalope and a big strong cup of coffee. AAAHHHHHH
> 
> I am ready for the day.



I'll take my eggs scrambled please!!!!!Coffee w/ sugar thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Bob, Neil, Jeff,,,,and all you lurkers out there.



Hola Miguel, Buenos dias.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I'll take my eggs scrambled please!!!!!Coffee w/ sugar thanks


 
There is only one true way to drink coffee, so as to appreciate the essence of the bean,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,black of course. (said with a sexy spanish/mediterranian accent)


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2010)

*coffee*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is only one true way to drink coffee, so as to appreciate the essence of the bean,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,black of course. (said with a sexy spanish/mediterranian accent)



You learn to put alot of sugar in it when the Navy makes it.....


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2010)

gotta go return some parts from this week bbl....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

10 more hours to go!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 more hours to go!!


And? Then what?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 more hours to go!!



I think you found the right avatar. Jessica is a hawty. 

Well, er uh I mean she is almost as hawt as the WOW's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And? Then what?



Then I get to go home, have a drink, and slap da wife around a bit.

Gonna work on my tan tomorrow!!




Sterlo58 said:


> I think you found the right avatar. Jessica is a hawty.




Yes sir she sure is, she makes me "TINGLY"  all over!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think you found the right avatar. Jessica is a hawty.
> 
> Well, er uh I mean she is almost as hawt as the WOW's


 
Suck up There's only one or two of here that actually fall for that kinda talk..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Then I get to go home, have a drink, and slap da wife around a bit.
> 
> Gonna work on my tan tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you do part one of your statement and part two will be more like black and blue than tan, and part three will be the feeling returning to  your extremities after your wounds start to heal.

She will hurt you bad.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Deer on the clearwell,she ain't liking this wind.Tail straight up.looking around everywhere


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Suck up There's only one or two of here that actually fall for that kinda talk..
> 
> 
> 
> .



One or two is better than none.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

moaning, everyone!
I figured ya'll would have jumped on Fishing Addicts "Drivel-nator" thread. 
Did the Queen make it back to the trailer park with her new home?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moaning, everyone!
> I figured ya'll would have jumped on Fishing Addicts "Drivel-nator" thread.
> Did the Queen make it back to the trailer park with her new home?


 
From what I understand she did......err wait a minute,,,,,Queen???

Apparently yesterday was National Buy a Camper Day,,,,,

The,,umm,,,"Queen" got one, Mitch got one, I got one,,,,,,,what about everyone else??


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I understand she did......err wait a minute,,,,,Queen???
> 
> Apparently yesterday was National Buy a Camper Day,,,,,
> 
> The,,umm,,,"Queen" got one, Mitch got one, I got one,,,,,,,what about everyone else??



Nope,but I bought a 4 wheeler and got 11 puppies and a mashed finger


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I understand she did......err wait a minute,,,,,Queen???
> 
> Apparently yesterday was National Buy a Camper Day,,,,,
> 
> The,,umm,,,"Queen" got one, Mitch got one, I got one,,,,,,,what about everyone else??



I did do some serious looking yesterday, but really couldn't find what i wanted. So i bought new turkey bullets and some dog treats instead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I understand she did......err wait a minute,,,,,Queen???
> 
> Apparently yesterday was National Buy a Camper Day,,,,,
> 
> The,,umm,,,"Queen" got one, Mitch got one, I got one,,,,,,,what about everyone else??



No, but I got the OK on borrowing one, I just need a professional driver!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I got the OK on borrowing one, I just need a professional driver!!



Pappi is pretty spiffy in a chaffeur suit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I got the OK on borrowing one, I just need a professional driver!!


 
That isn't a camper, that is a five star hotel on wheels...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I got the OK on borrowing one, I just need a professional driver!!



If it has wheels, I can drive it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> If it has wheels, I can drive it.


 
It has really BIG wheels...


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

Great big Sunday morning hidey-ho, neighbors!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Great big Sunday morning hidey-ho, neighbors!


 
I've never played that game, but I think Quack has...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Great big Sunday morning hidey-ho, neighbors!



Hey PB!!!
As long as your here, BBC America is televising "V for Vendetta" tonight at 8pm est.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey PB!!!
> As long as your here, BBC America is televising "V for Vendetta" tonight at 8pm est.


 
That was one strrrraaaaange movie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never played that game, but I think Quack has...



2nd only to Nekkid Twista!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey PB!!!
> As long as your here, BBC America is televising "V for Vendetta" tonight at 8pm est.



Thanks!  I just returned a copy back to Netflix a couple days ago.  

Good movie.


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!



Hey.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was one strrrraaaaange movie.



I think it is a good one if you have a few beers in you before you start watching.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Mornin Folks, one tree down, no telling how many more, freezer to get unloaded, defrosted & moved to it's new home!   Things to do................... ya'll have a GREAT DAY!!! 


Oh HEATHEEERRRRRRRRRRR................. yes, m'dear, wonderful goodies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!


 
Hey Sis, you gonna be shreddin glass today?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey.


Mornin Phillip 


rhbama3 said:


> I think it is a good one if you have a few beers in you before you start watching.


Mornin Wingman 


Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks, one tree down, no telling how many more, freezer to get unloaded, defrosted & moved to it's new home!   Things to do................... ya'll have a GREAT DAY!!!
> 
> 
> Oh HEATHEEERRRRRRRRRRR................. yes, m'dear, wonderful goodies


MOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Sista!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis, you gonna be shreddin glass today?


Hey Bro!!! Not sure...still gotta get all the foam out  Probably have to cut some of it to get into other areas, but prolly not gonna do any grinding.


----------



## quinn (May 2, 2010)

Morning ya'll!Just doing a drive-by!


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks, one tree down, no telling how many more, freezer to get unloaded, defrosted & moved to it's new home!   Things to do................... ya'll have a GREAT DAY!!!
> 
> 
> Oh HEATHEEERRRRRRRRRRR................. yes, m'dear, wonderful goodies



Whut up, keebs?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Morning ya'll!Just doing a drive-by!



Mornin Quinn


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was one strrrraaaaange movie.



Wanna torture someone?
Tell'em men who stare at goats was great,but they gotta watch till the end


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

On the other hand......






























I got different fingers  it's gonna be one of those days


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Bout time to leave the plant.Having lunch at Church,the all day singing with The Henderson Family.
Hope they like the blackened ribs I madeDanged wind kept the fire too hot in the grill


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

we HAVE to clean up the house before the house cleaning lady comes tomorrow.
I think a deer sausage, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch will do nicely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we HAVE to clean up the house before the house cleaning lady comes tomorrow.
> I think a deer sausage, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch will do nicely.



That's kinda like washing the dishes BEFORE you put them in the dishwasher... can't THEY understand that's what the maid and dishwasher are for!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we HAVE to clean up the house before the house cleaning lady comes tomorrow.
> I think a deer sausage, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch will do nicely.


 
I've never understood that concept. Must be a woman thing. My wife will throw out a mandate that the house be spic and span prior to having over a few families that will be bringing their own midget demolition teams!!!!! 

Sort of like washin and waxin your truck just prior to goin mud boggin...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

that reminds me:
I need all the MOW's to PM me some more "mysteries for women revealed". I'm about out of the things i can use without getting a skillet upside the head.


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we HAVE to clean up the house before the house cleaning lady comes tomorrow.
> I think a deer sausage, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch will do nicely.




Yes, he is crazy. He even scrubs the counter tops before she comes. All I want to do is straighten up the clutter so she can dust and vacuum. I guess that every year this week has really gotten to him.


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that reminds me:
> I need all the MOW's to PM me some more "mysteries for women revealed". I'm about out of the things i can use without getting a skillet upside the head.



Too late!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that reminds me:
> I need all the MOW's to PM me some more "mysteries for women revealed". I'm about out of the things i can use without getting a skillet upside the head.


 
PM sent...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM sent...



got it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that reminds me:
> I need all the MOW's to PM me some more "mysteries for women revealed". I'm about out of the things i can use without getting a skillet upside the head.



incoming...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

The driveler this evening should be interesting...


----------



## Sirduke (May 2, 2010)

Afternoon folks, just dropping in for a quick look around. Another glorious day in Emergency Medicine.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> incoming...


well? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The driveler this evening should be interesting...


Slip doing one? I only work Mon-fri if i can't find something better to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> incoming...




I can't use those!!!! 

you big dummy........


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip doing one? I only work Mon-fri if i can't find something better to do.



No.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't use those!!!!
> 
> you big dummy........



It's true!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> No.



Where ya been peckerwood??


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

i've been watching hunting shows for like 12 hours now.

does nobody on these things go to the range???
every animal has ran atleast 40 yards. every animal.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been peckerwood??



gone. and thats where im going now.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

Wow what a good day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow what a good day.


 
Hiya HT. It's too stinkin muggy. 87.5 degrees with a dewpoint of 70 and the heat index has to be like 400 degrees... (actually it's 93) But these wind gust are rediculous....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Beer is iced down, in laws should be leaving the house about the time I'm leaving work, it's gonna be a good day Tater!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya HT. It's too stinkin muggy. 87.5 degrees with a dewpoint of 70 and the heat index has to be like 400 degrees... (actually it's 93) But these wind gust are rediculous....


Yes they are it busted a good day at the shooting range today.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer is iced down, in laws should be leaving the house about the time I'm leaving work, it's gonna be a good day Tater!!


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 2, 2010)

Yo...  

Power is out...  Now what..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...
> 
> Power is out... Now what..


 
Light a candle, but not in a high methane environment..


----------



## 243Savage (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya HT. It's too stinkin muggy. 87.5 degrees with a dewpoint of 70 and the heat index has to be like 400 degrees... (actually it's 93) But these wind gust are rediculous....



57 with a light breeze.  Zero humidity.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

243Savage said:


> 57 with a light breeze. Zero humidity.


 Liar, ,you're sitting on top of a Caldera...You have to have humidity. Must be that same Caldera raising your temps...

Yellowstone, Wyoming (Airport)
Updated: 17 min 6 sec ago
 35 °F 
N/A 
Windchill: 28 °F  
Humidity: 52% 
Dew Point: 19 °F  
Wind: 9 mph from the WNW 

Pressure: 29.92 in (Falling)  
Visibility: -  
Elevation: 7769 ft


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar, ,you're sitting on top of a Caldera...You have to have humidity. Must be that same Caldera raising your temps...
> 
> Yellowstone, Wyoming (Airport)
> Updated: 17 min 6 sec ago
> ...



unless you want your new screen name to be "tater salad", i wouldn't tell a bored admin( with rocks on his roof) what weather he is looking at.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> unless you want your new screen name to be "tater salad", i wouldn't tell a bored admin( with rocks on his roof) what weather he is looking at.



never mind. Tater salad is taken.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> never mind. Tater salad is taken.


 
I know....


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beer is iced down, in laws should be leaving the house about the time I'm leaving work, it's gonna be a good day Tater!!





243Savage said:


> 57 with a light breeze.  Zero humidity.







we "had" to go visit this stupid flea market for some reason....lets just say i was taking bets if the rims would still be on the car when we got back.


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

My little fan died last night. Bubba is trying to fix it. Anybody got any spare fingers? He may need a transplant before he's done, less he electrocutes hisself.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> My little fan died last night. Bubba is trying to fix it. Anybody got any spare fingers? He may need a transplant before he's done, less he electrocutes hisself.



duck tape, super glue, and fishing line. grasshoppa.

as for the fan....make him get you a new one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> My little fan died last night. Bubba is trying to fix it. Anybody got any spare fingers? He may need a transplant before he's done, less he electrocutes hisself.


 
I would think he would have learned his lesson after the horse trailer incident...


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2010)

*fans*



Bubbette said:


> My little fan died last night. Bubba is trying to fix it. Anybody got any spare fingers? He may need a transplant before he's done, less he electrocutes hisself.



Now my wife knows why I bought 2


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would think he would have learned his lesson after the horse trailer incident...



we will now observe a moment of silence for the little $10 electric fan.................Thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we will now observe a moment of silence for the little $10 electric fan.................Thank you.



You want me to come over and blow some air on her??


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

Front end of truck rebuilt. New ball joints, new bearings, new brakes, new main d/s universals. Greased all remaining joints. Ops check great! Bout 80k miles overdue.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to come over and blow some air on her??



umm,........no.
She likes to have little irritating fans, white noise, rain, static noises going while she sleeps. I like quiet.
So when she left, i turned the fan off. It had been running almost continually for two years. Went to turn the fan back on last night and it was about half speed and squealing.


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> umm,........no.
> She likes to have little irritating fans, white noise, rain, static noises going while she sleeps. I like quiet.
> So when she left, i turned the fan off. It had been running almost continually for two years. Went to turn the fan back on last night and it was about half speed and squealing.



Which simply means you should not have turned my fan off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Evenin` folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Which simply means you should not have turned my fan off.



Lesson # 1   Never turn a woman's fan off!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2010)

oops...my bad...Evening everybody!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Howdy Nic,

Tired of watchin cheap movies on Sci Fi . Just passin thru to see who's here.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!



welcome back, get you a turkey?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> welcome back, get you a turkey?





No, but I didn`t git wet either!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Howdy Nick...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Which simply means you should not have turned my fan off.



You tell 'em Helen!!  Pookie you're an idjit...




Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!



Howdy Nic!!  How about banning that Miguel smart aleck?




boneboy96 said:


> Lesson # 1   Never turn a woman's fan off!



Hiya Bob, still on the meds??




Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Nic,
> 
> Tired of watchin cheap movies on Sci Fi . Just passin thru to see who's here.




Hey bud!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Nic!!  How about banning that Miguel smart aleck?





Who is that Mexican?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Nic!! How about banning that Miguel smart aleck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is that Mexican?


 Spaniard dadgummit, Spaniard...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spaniard dadgummit, Spaniard...





Same difference!!   What`s with all these name changes, huh???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Same difference!!  What`s with all these name changes, huh???


 
Talk to your boss...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is that Mexican?



Yep that be the one, runs around here wooing all da WOW's  with his fake accent.



Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spaniard dadgummit, Spaniard...




Mexican, Spaniard, whatevaaaa...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is that Mexican?



I have gotten some PM's from the ladies here and they call him "niñito"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have gotten some PM's from the ladies here and they call him "niñito"


 
You are coming to DOG II,,,,,,,,right!!!....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are coming to DOG II,,,,,,,,right!!!....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk to your boss...





Sorry, I`m one of those who have no boss.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have gotten some PM's from the ladies here and they call him "niñito"



That means something along the lines of "little one" doesn't it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That means something along the lines of "little one" doesn't it?



roughly translated.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep that be the one, runs around here wooing all da WOW's  with his fake accent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If they don`t like my normal everday speakin` voice, which is a Southern drawl in a South Georgia dialect, I reckon I`m just outa luck. And I type just like I talk...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep that be the one, runs around here wooing all da WOW's with his fake accent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You might like my next screen name even less...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might like my next screen name even less...



Will it have a Quack in it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will it have a Quack in it??


 
Don't have any idea, Zeus is gonna issue it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will it have a Quack in it??



Quackhead


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Quackhead


 
Already taken..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Already taken..



Well quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have any idea, Zeus is gonna issue it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If they don`t like my normal everday speakin` voice, which is a Southern drawl in a South Georgia dialect, I reckon I`m just outa luck. And I type just like I talk...


 
Ain't nothin wrong with your dialect Nick, cept you got lunch, dinner and supper all mixed up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2010)

Gotta wrap things up here at work and head to da kuntry!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta wrap things up here at work and head to da kuntry!!


 
Have a good one Crack.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

can't believe i gotta put up with this abuse both at home and on the web. Oh, and i'm supposed to cook some outstanding seafood for supper tonight just because "you love me". Where does she get these idea's?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can't believe i gotta put up with this abuse both at home and on the web. Oh, and i'm supposed to cook some outstanding seafood for supper tonight just because "you love me". Where does she get these idea's?


 
You gave them to her during the courtship period, prior to marriage. Women never forget,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,unless it's something of yours that they have put away somewhere,,,,,,,,,,,then it just never existed..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

Evenin Folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't nothin wrong with your dialect Nick, cept you got lunch, dinner and supper all mixed up...





You ain`t from around here, are you???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t from around here, are you???


 
No, but I did spend 5 months in the Best Western down there once...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Breakfast, dinner, supper!!!  


Remember, it was The Last Supper!   Not the last dinner!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jethro Tull on directv T101HD......


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jethro Tull on directv T101HD......



watched a little last night,the flute sounds better than his voice now a days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> watched a little last night,the flute sounds better than his voice now a days


 
Still good to see the old guys crankin out the timeless tunes, unlike the junk today that no one will remember in 30 years.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 2, 2010)

Evening Drivelers.....


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can't believe i gotta put up with this abuse both at home and on the web. Oh, and i'm supposed to cook some outstanding seafood for supper tonight just because "you love me". Where does she get these idea's?



Are you saying you don't?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still good to see the old guys crankin out the timeless tunes, unlike the junk today that no one will remember in 30 years.



Ain't that the truth!!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Drivelers.....



Yo!!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

6 mo kills.

i could make a sport out of this.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> 6 mo kills.
> 
> i could make a sport out of this.



what are you killing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you killing?


 
His new screen name will be GMBK-----------Grand Master Bee Killer...


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you killing?



carpenter bees still.

this makes 18 kills in like 2 hours of sitting down at the coop.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Buttered or regular??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buttered or regular??



I dunno... its all a bit gritty from ridin da roads


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno... its all a bit gritty from ridin da roads


  We gots to edmucate you about what ridin dirty is....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gots to edmucate you about what ridin dirty is....





NOW I know....


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Hey all!

Been a good weekend here.

Didnt make the trip to Florida....Will do it the weekend of graduation for my sons contract signing.

Aaron and I went fishing today.Trout and turtles caught!

Wahoo~HOQ,Im not mad either about the Jeep and AR You gave Becca!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Been a good weekend here.
> 
> ...


 
But you are mad about him givin away the booze??


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you are mad about him givin away the booze??



Nah,Im done with being mad and jealous.

I been down to Pops old place this weekend and found a chunk of money he had stashed in a bedroom.So all is good my way.

I always wondered why he had two locks on that old room!


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you are mad about him givin away the booze??



Also,you are on my friends list....

I dont reckon I know any Spaniards.Please delete me from your list.

Thank You In Advance,
Chris


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Also,you are on my friends list....
> 
> I dont reckon I know any Spaniards.Please delete me from your list.
> 
> ...


 
I can't, the management has to be conferred first and they don't recoveine until the 15th of every month. Your request is duly noted though.


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't, the management has to be conferred first and they don't recoveine until the 15th of every month. Your request is duly noted though.



Thats Bull Hockey,I deleted you,now please do the same for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Thats Bull Hockey,I deleted you,now please do the same for me


 
Nope, you can't make me...


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, you can't make me...



Ive got  a police uniform I used to wear from the Village People.Belonged to an abrasive guy who used to frequent here.I will swap it to you if you delete me tonight.

Trade???


----------



## Strych9 (May 2, 2010)

fourty creek and ricky bobby....its a fine evenin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Ive got a police uniform I used to wear from the Village People.Belonged to an abrasive guy who used to frequent here.I will swap it to you if you delete me tonight.
> 
> Trade???


 
No you don't, you gave it back to him right after you cleaned the pink paint off of the brass buttons. He has it now..



Strych9 said:


> fourty creek and ricky bobby....its a fine evenin!


 
Well, one out of two ain't bad..


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No you don't, you gave it back to him right after you cleaned the pink paint off of the brass buttons. He has it now..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one out of two ain't bad..



Dang Snitch HOQ


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

what it be, yall?


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> what it be, yall?



gettin ready to fly to ohio in the morning, and drive back.

ought to be fun with the storms coming around.


----------



## wickedjester (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> what it be, yall?



Be me going to bed Nicole!

Yall have a good one.

Long drive slip,be careful.

~Poof~


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> gettin ready to fly to ohio in the morning, and drive back.
> 
> ought to be fun with the storms coming around.


Now why in the world would ya wanna do somethin crazy like that? 


PAPPILLION said:


> Be me going to bed Nicole!
> 
> Yall have a good one.
> 
> ...


Night Chris


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> what it be, yall?


The end to a GREAT & Productive Weekend on my part!!



slip said:


> gettin ready to fly to ohio in the morning, and drive back.
> 
> ought to be fun with the storms coming around.


 you aren't driving................. 

Evening folks, 4 rolls of hay to the good, a 1.75 liter of crown, some beer of my choice, 1/2 quart jar of apple "sauce" and so many items checked off the "to do" list it ain't EVEN funny!  Great Weekend, GREAT WEEKEND!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Kinda empty in here tonight ain't it.

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda empty in here tonight ain't it.
> 
> Hey Keebs.



Hey Shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

OTIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! sing for me tonight, can ya guess my mood?!?!?


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Now why in the world would ya wanna do somethin crazy like that?
> 
> Night Chris


going to get the stuff my GG-ma left us before they sell the house my GG-pa built with his own two hands....

 shut up slip shut up.


Keebs said:


> you aren't driving.................
> 
> Evening folks, 4 rolls of hay to the good, a 1.75 liter of crown, some beer of my choice, 1/2 quart jar of apple "sauce" and so many items checked off the "to do" list it ain't EVEN funny!  Great Weekend, GREAT WEEKEND!!



who knows?  maybe fly the plane too...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

man, that was some good eats!
Just hope i can keep it down while watching "desperate housewives".


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Hi


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OTIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! sing for me tonight, can ya guess my mood?!?!?



oh oh oh.....dwunk?


am i right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> man, that was some good eats!
> Just hope i can keep it down while watching "desperate housewives".


 
Covertly turn off the TV with the remote and quickly remove and hide the batteries in the sofa cushion. Then give out a genuine "DANG" now the TV's dead, "WHAT NEXT"??? When she leaves the room for option 'B', put the batteries back in and continue watchin Patriot...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> going to get the stuff my GG-ma left us before they sell the house my GG-pa built with his own two hands....
> 
> shut up slip shut up.
> 
> ...


Aaawww, go ahead, spill it ................
Take pic's, I LOVE ole houses!!  AND, don't turn down NOTHING you're offered, you never know!! 



rhbama3 said:


> man, that was some good eats!
> Just hope i can keep it down while watching "desperate housewives".


 ya'll only have ONE T.V.???? 



Otis said:


> Hi


read back idjit, you done been spoken to.......... 



slip said:


> oh oh oh.....dwunk?
> 
> 
> am i right?



mmmm, dwunk, no, rewaxed? yes.......... gawd it's been a long weekend, I DESERVED a toddy, TYVM!!!


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Covertly turn off the TV with the remote and quickly remove and hide the batteries in the sofa cushion. Then give out a genuine "DANG" now the TV's dead, "WHAT NEXT"??? When she leaves the room for option 'B', put the batteries back in and continue watchin Patriot...



He can't. There's too many remotes.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Covertly turn off the TV with the remote and quickly remove and hide the batteries in the sofa cushion. Then give out a genuine "DANG" now the TV's dead, "WHAT NEXT"??? When she leaves the room for option 'B', put the batteries back in and continue watchin Patriot...



UUuuuuuhhhhhh, Sparkles??? THINK about who he is dealing wiff, k??   dang man, ~~shaking head~~


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He can't. There's too many remotes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Whatcha relaxin wif Keebs?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> what it be, yall?


Hey Snowy!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda empty in here tonight ain't it.
> 
> Hey Keebs.


Sooo Don Quioxte going to be your next name??



Keebs said:


> Hey Shuggums!


Evening Keebs!!



rhbama3 said:


> man, that was some good eats!
> Just hope i can keep it down while watching "desperate housewives".


That's OK that Lodge Imprint on your forehead will fade away in a few days!!



Otis said:


> Hi


the Texican is here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sooo Don Quioxte going to be your next name??


 
Nope!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha relaxin wif Keebs?


You didn't see what my SC sweetheart dropped off??? I've been *crowned* darlin.............. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Keebs!!



HEY Mitch, even YOU & 'Laine were mentioned & spoken highly of this weekend! 
ok, late night (what other kind do I know?)supper ready & so am I!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, go ahead, spill it ................
> Take pic's, I LOVE ole houses!!  AND, don't turn down NOTHING you're offered, you never know!!
> 
> 
> ...



my GG-pa and his boys built the house with their own two hands, dug out the basement with buckets and shovels and lived in it til the day he died, so did GG-ma. but since they both died (GG-pa in '03 and GG-ma in '09) one of the "boys" (she still called them that) is selling the place, i know its not but it just seems wrong. so we're going up there to get what was left in the will, since most of everything was already given to good will.

anyway...
ill try and get pics, it is a old house! i remember playing hide-n-go-seek with my sister and hiding in the coal "cave" because she was too scared to look for me in there


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The end to a GREAT & Productive Weekend on my part!!
> 
> 
> you aren't driving.................
> ...


sounds like a FINE weekend Sista!!!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda empty in here tonight ain't it.
> 
> Hey Keebs.


Da DQ called  



slip said:


> going to get the stuff my GG-ma left us before they sell the house my GG-pa built with his own two hands....
> 
> shut up slip shut up.
> 
> ...


Dang Slip, I hate to hear that.. would make me furious to see em sellin that  Yes, pics as Keebs said!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> man, that was some good eats!
> Just hope i can keep it down while watching "desperate housewives".


Hey Wingman 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Sooo Don Quioxte going to be your next name??
> 
> ...


 

Hey Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope!!!


D on Quixote is a middle-aged gentleman from the region of La Mancha in central Spain. Obsessed with the chivalrous ideals touted in books he has read, he decides to take up his lance and sword to defend the helpless and destroy the wicked. After a first failed adventure, he sets out on a second one with a somewhat befuddled laborer named Sancho Panza, whom he has persuaded to accompany him as his faithful squire. In return for Sancho’s services, Don Quixote promises to make Sancho the wealthy governor of an isle. On his horse, Rocinante, a barn nag well past his prime, Don Quixote rides the roads of Spain in search of glory and grand adventure. He gives up food, shelter, and comfort, all in the name of a peasant woman, Dulcinea del Toboso, whom he envisions as a princess


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

How bout it drabbler's????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> D on Quixote is a middle-aged gentleman from the region of La Mancha in central Spain. Obsessed with the chivalrous ideals touted in books he has read, he decides to take up his lance and sword to defend the helpless and destroy the wicked. After a first failed adventure, he sets out on a second one with a somewhat befuddled laborer named Sancho Panza, whom he has persuaded to accompany him as his faithful squire. In return for Sancho’s services, Don Quixote promises to make Sancho the wealthy governor of an isle. On his horse, Rocinante, a barn nag well past his prime, Don Quixote rides the roads of Spain in search of glory and grand adventure. He gives up food, shelter, and comfort, all in the name of a peasant woman, Dulcinea del Toboso, whom he envisions as a princess


 
Ummm, who you educatin?? I already knew all dis stuff,,,,,,,ergo,,,,,the screen name..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout it drabbler's????



Heeeeeeeey Jeff!!  How was yer weekend?


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Hola partners!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Hey Keebs!!! ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You didn't see what my SC sweetheart dropped off??? I've been *crowned* darlin..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good night enjoy your supper!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch


Question for you!! PM on the way!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> my GG-pa and his boys built the house with their own two hands, dug out the basement with buckets and shovels and lived in it til the day he died, so did GG-ma. but since they both died (GG-pa in '03 and GG-ma in '09) one of the "boys" (she still called them that) is selling the place, i know its not but it just seems wrong. so we're going up there to get what was left in the will, since most of everything was already given to good will.
> 
> anyway...
> ill try and get pics, it is a old house! i remember playing hide-n-go-seek with my sister and hiding in the coal "cave" because she was too scared to look for me in there


Hate it's came to that for you Cody, but do what you can, take it all in the best you can and make what you DO get, worth it, I'll be thinking 'bout ya! 



SnowHunter said:


> sounds like a FINE weekend Sista!!!


Let's put it this way, it feels & seems like 3 weekends worth of work got done in one, Izzz one tired puppy!! (but very happy!)



Jeff C. said:


> How bout it drabbler's????


HEY Chief.......... how'd bro's outboard check out???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeey Jeff!!  How was yer weekend?




Heyyyy Snowy.....it was Great!!! Had a Crawfish/Shrimp Boil on Lake Sinclair with a bunch of my 1st Cousins.

And the Hang-over wasn't even that bad


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!!! ?



HEY 'DEMUS!!! Good weekend?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Would someone please translate this for me???

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hate it's came to that for you Cody, but do what you can, take it all in the best you can and make what you DO get, worth it, I'll be thinking 'bout ya!
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way, it feels & seems like 3 weekends worth of work got done in one, Izzz one tired puppy!! (but very happy!)
> ...



Hey Ms. Keebs.....It's all good this time...ran great!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would someone please translate this for me???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108



Ain't got a clue here.....it appears the same there


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, who you educatin?? I already knew all dis stuff,,,,,,,ergo,,,,,the screen name..


I figured you did!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would someone please translate this for me???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108


No help for you there Bro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

Keebs...sounds like you had a great week-end!!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

hey Jeff, imma get me a rock from kentucky tomorow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I figured you did!!
> 
> No help for you there Bro!!


Just don't go bad mouthin' Dulcinea in front of me...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEY 'DEMUS!!! Good weekend?!?!?



It weren`t too bad. You keep that big diamondback froze for me, till I can fetch it, ok?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Hola partners!


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> good night enjoy your supper!!
> 
> Question for you!! PM on the way!!


Back atcha Mitch!!!

I did figure it out 



Keebs said:


> Hate it's came to that for you Cody, but do what you can, take it all in the best you can and make what you DO get, worth it, I'll be thinking 'bout ya!
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way, it feels & seems like 3 weekends worth of work got done in one, Izzz one tired puppy!! (but very happy!)
> ...


Thats AWESOME Sista!!! I don't think Ima recognize Dulieville when I get down there again!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy Snowy.....it was Great!!! Had a Crawfish/Shrimp Boil on Lake Sinclair with a bunch of my 1st Cousins.
> 
> And the Hang-over wasn't even that bad


yeehaw  Sounds like a FINE time was had!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would someone please translate this for me???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108




<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTQfGd3G6dg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTQfGd3G6dg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> hey Jeff, imma get me a rock from kentucky tomorow



 Yep... got a couple from around the Kentucky Lake and Land Between the Lakes


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Hey Dumplin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would someone please translate this for me???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108



No problem, Bro!
It's an invalid link. That usually means the opening poster, a mod, or an admin. has deleted the thread. If you think there is a problem, then you need to contact an administrator.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Hey Snow!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Ms. Keebs.....It's all good this time...ran great!!!!


wondermus!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would someone please translate this for me???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534108


well, first it's ..45678dfghj098765fghj then it says "tyuijhnbrgh" to 45rfgbfgtyhn BUT don't forget *567ujhgbvrtyujhnb*...... seemed simple to me...



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs...sounds like you had a great week-end!!!


oh man it was!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> It weren`t too bad. You keep that big diamondback froze for me, till I can fetch it, ok?



But of course!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No problem, Bro!
> It's an invalid link. That usually means the opening poster, a mod, or an admin. has deleted the thread. If you think there is a problem, then you need to contact an administrator.


 


Don't be a sore loser cause I'm watchin Patriot and you are out ranked...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!



Good weekend in the Swamps?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats AWESOME Sista!!! I don't think Ima recognize Dulieville when I get down there again!!!


Nothing but improvements sista, nothing but improvements!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be a sore loser cause I'm watchin Patriot and you are out ranked...



don't taze me, bro......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good weekend in the Swamps?





It weren`t too bad. It was windy and almighty wet though. If a bird had gobbled, I probably wouldn`t have heard it if it was settin` on my shoulder. It was nice to just get away, and plunder some.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

oh my gawd some weird feller just blew up my 'puter screen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Dang Otis done exploded the page with that ugly black truck and that midget standin in front of it....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Otis!!!!
Take that camera away from Self!! 
He's done blown the whole page up!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nothing but improvements sista, nothing but improvements!!



pics?


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> oh my gawd some weird feller just blew up my 'puter screen





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Otis done exploded the page with that ugly black truck and that midget standin in front of it....





rhbama3 said:


> Otis!!!!
> Take that camera away from Self!!
> He's done blown the whole page up!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 2, 2010)

Dude ... what'd ya blow up the page for??  A geek like you ought to know how to resize before posting!!!  

Nice ride!!  


Oh ... hey everybody!


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is only one true way to drink coffee, so as to appreciate the essence of the bean,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,black of course. (said with a sexy spanish/mediterranian accent)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't go bad mouthin' Dulcinea in front of me...


I know better than that!!



Keebs said:


> wondermus!!
> 
> 
> well, first it's ..45678dfghj098765fghj then it says "tyuijhnbrgh" to 45rfgbfgtyhn BUT don't forget *567ujhgbvrtyujhnb*...... seemed simple to me...


Glad you could make something out of it!!.....Not that I could understand what you just said either!!................Ya'll talking Klingon or something??



Keebs said:


> Nothing but improvements sista, nothing but improvements!!


Can't wait till I can get down there to see it!!


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Upgraded the Toyota this weekend. 2010 Ford F150 CrewCab 4X4 XLT 







Can you tell I like it just a little?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


>


 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know better than that!!
> 
> Glad you could make something out of it!!.....Not that I could understand what you just said either!!................Ya'll talking Klingon or something??


 
Quack is the one that has a problem with Klingons....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Upgraded the Toyota this weekend. 2010 Ford F150 CrewCab 4X4 XLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good deal buddy,,,,,,,,,,,but Self is still a midget.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Nice lookin` truck, Self!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2010)

slip said:


> pics?


But of course, taken as work/improvements are done............ oh, you mean here.......... well, we'll see.................... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can't wait till I can get down there to see it!!



Well, ya'll know the way & now, most time, gate doesn't have to be closed!! 

Ok, dang I hate it but Monday is tomorrow, so back to the grind............ sweet dreams & safe travels my darlin's!!!  
Slip, take care on your trip, ya hear??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good deal buddy,,,,,,,,,,,but Self is still a midget.



his head doesn't even reach the top!


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good deal buddy,,,,,,,,,,,but Self is still a midget.


 

Not Self, but someone was having problems getting in, I added the running boards myself yesterday.



Nicodemus said:


> Nice lookin` truck, Self!!


 
Thanks Nic, now about that knife.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nothing but improvements sista, nothing but improvements!!


I bet! You been workin hard Sista!! Dulieville is Heaven already, dunnow how it could get much betta, but, I know you will do it!!!  


Nicodemus said:


> It weren`t too bad. It was windy and almighty wet though. If a bird had gobbled, I probably wouldn`t have heard it if it was settin` on my shoulder. It was nice to just get away, and plunder some.


I hear ya Nick! Sure is nice to get out and just relax outside


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> his head doesn't even reach the top!


 

Ain't you got some jigs to go tie?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dude ... what'd ya blow up the page for??  A geek like you ought to know how to resize before posting!!!
> 
> Nice ride!!
> 
> ...


Heyyyyyyyyyyy Sista!!! 



Otis said:


> Upgraded the Toyota this weekend. 2010 Ford F150 CrewCab 4X4 XLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!! Cousin got one (well Na's cous..) and them things are all kinda roomy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ain't you got some jigs to go tie?



mebbe. 

Nice ride, Otis!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Upgraded the Toyota this weekend. 2010 Ford F150 CrewCab 4X4 XLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking truck!!........You wanna let me borrow it for a weekend or two??



Keebs said:


> But of course, taken as work/improvements are done............ oh, you mean here.......... well, we'll see....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night Darlin!!.............Have a good Monday tomorrow......If that is possible!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But of course, taken as work/improvements are done............ oh, you mean here.......... well, we'll see....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night keebs. take care and dont get blown away in the storms!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Not Self, but someone was having problems getting in, I added the running boards myself yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nic, now about that knife.....





Your knife is in the works. And the blade will match the color of your new "horse".


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy Sista!!!
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!! Cousin got one (well Na's cous..) and them things are all kinda roomy!!!


 

Kinda roomy? I got so much room in that thing I could fit HOQ and Miguel in there at the same time!  



rhbama3 said:


> mebbe.
> 
> Nice ride, Otis!


 
Thanks! Now about those free jigs...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking truck!!........You wanna let me borrow it for a weekend or two??


 

Borrow? Well ok, but I am leaving Mark at your house til you bring it back.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2010)

yall check out this funky buck i found a while ago.







crazy aint he?


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Your knife is in the works. And the blade will match the color of your new "horse".


 

Your da man!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Kinda roomy? I got so much room in that thing I could fit HOQ and Miguel in there at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Never mind you keep the truck!! and Mark


----------



## Otis (May 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never mind you keep the truck!! and Mark


 

You sure? I bet Tag and Mark will get along just fine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> You sure? I bet Tag and Mark will get along just fine


.......That would not be healthy for Mark!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

It's a fine Sunday night indeed and how are you doing?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Kinda roomy? I got so much room in that thing I could fit HOQ and Miguel in there at the same time!


I meant LOTS of room! Can't you read? 



slip said:


> yall check out this funky buck i found a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that buck had some issues


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

Good skulls Slip.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> It's a fine Sunday night indeed and how are you doing?



Heeeeeeeeey HT!!  It is a FINE Sunday night, you got that right!  How you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey HT!!  It is a FINE Sunday night, you got that right!  How you?


Tee-rifick  Got a lot of work done on my truck today and it ride an drive like a new one.
Hows your boat coming along? Hows Splat?


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

I'm bored and hungry; a bad combination.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Tee-rifick  Got a lot of work done on my truck today and it ride an drive like a new one.
> Hows your boat coming along? Hows Splat?


I read that earlier!!! Good deal! Always nice to keep from havin the teeth jarred outta yer head 

Boat is comin a lil by lil... got another one, so, it'll make things interesting 

Splat is GROWIN!! Lawd she just had another spurt, all legs n bones poor girl!!!! 



pbradley said:


> I'm bored and hungry; a bad combination.



Hey Phillip  Get food!


----------



## pbradley (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I read that earlier!!! Good deal! Always nice to keep from havin the teeth jarred outta yer head
> 
> Boat is comin a lil by lil... got another one, so, it'll make things interesting
> 
> ...



Hey Nicole - think I will.  Scattered, smothered, and covered...here I come!   

Nite y'all.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm bored and hungry; a bad combination.


Gee, thats when i do my best inventions, and the good too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2010)

All right folks time to call it a night!!........Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I read that earlier!!! Good deal! Always nice to keep from havin the teeth jarred outta yer head
> 
> Boat is comin a lil by lil... got another one, so, it'll make things interesting
> 
> ...



What kind of other boat did ya get?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> All right folks time to call it a night!!........Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!!


See ya Mitch. Have a gooden. Do well an prosper.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey Nicole - think I will.  Scattered, smothered, and covered...here I come!
> 
> Nite y'all.


Yummmm....
BACK BLAST AREA CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> All right folks time to call it a night!!........Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!!


Night Mitch!!  You too!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> What kind of other boat did ya get?


late 60's model Sea Ray SRV 160

I posted pics in the restoration thread I had for the Bayliner. Gonna get em both done side by side...though I think the Sea Ray will get out on the water first


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yummmm....
> BACK BLAST AREA CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!
> 
> Night Mitch!!  You too!!!
> ...


Didn't see the pics. Post em all when you are finished. Gonna be a fine thing.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Didn't see the pics. Post em all when you are finished. Gonna be a fine thing.



Here ya go...just a couple of what she looks like now.. I will definetly be posting as I go, and especially when she's done and in the water 





Oh, and here's the link to the thread you can keep up as I get workin on em!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=524295


----------



## slip (May 3, 2010)

nice boat snowy.


later yall.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Wow, ya'll going to be busy. Liked the ones of the kids helping out. It'll be nice when all complete.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

slip said:


> nice boat snowy.
> 
> 
> later yall.



Thanks Slip, I think  

Night!! 


Im headed to bed as well! Way past my bed time


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

slip said:


> nice boat snowy.
> 
> 
> later yall.


Later Slip. Have a good day.
Careful of the fire ants


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, ya'll going to be busy. Liked the ones of the kids helping out. It'll be nice when all complete.



Thanks  Yup, kids love helping, so, they're in on it too 


Now Im gone 

Night!


----------



## slip (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Slip, I think
> 
> Night!!
> 
> ...


no really, i like the "style" of it.

its a "nice" boat now, it'll be a "good" boat once your done.


hogtrap44 said:


> Later Slip. Have a good day.
> Careful of the fire ants



love that smilie


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

slip said:


> no really, i like the "style" of it.
> 
> its a "nice" boat now, it'll be a "good" boat once your done.
> 
> ...


Well get you one then bud.
Did you get all that garden planted?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Well, dreary has caught up soon sleep will set in.
All because awake time is over.


I see ya Otis.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2010)

Good Morning Folks..  Have a Good MONDAY


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Mornin RM
Thunder is rumblin pretty good in my neck of the woods. Gunna be a wild weather day today.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Morning folks. 

Actually made it in at 4:00 rather than my usual "somewhere between 4 and 5" schedule. 

Danged humidity is ruining all the work I did on my hair before I left.  I'll never complain about cold weather again.  

Hope y'all have a good one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 3, 2010)

Mornin chilluns! 

I should have have bought a boat this weekend.  I would have made it to work quicker this morning.   

Good thing is, all that pine pollen will be gone finally!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

And a very soggy mornin to you folks too.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Mornin bug, mornin boss and miguel. I am lucky to be workin at home today. Catchin up on paperwork, orders and bill payin 

At least I don't have to get out on the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Actually made it in at 4:00 rather than my usual "somewhere between 4 and 5" schedule.
> 
> ...



Bet you will. 
Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
Greetings from da Big House. Chugged two cups of coffee, ate a pop tart, and got a little cuttin' to do. Hope the weather holds off till tonight so i can go look for turkey sign in Stewart County.
I know, i know. Miguel is already laughing at the idea of weather co-operating with me.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Rough mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

Soggy Mornin'everyone....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

slip said:


> no really, i like the "style" of it.
> 
> its a "nice" boat now, it'll be a "good" boat once your done.
> 
> ...






turtlebug said:


> Morning folks.
> Actually made it in at 4:00 rather than my usual "somewhere between 4 and 5" schedule.
> 
> Danged humidity is ruining all the work I did on my hair before I left.  I'll never complain about cold weather again.
> ...


Mornin Bugsy! 
Yup, gotta love humidity  frizz galore 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin chilluns!
> 
> I should have have bought a boat this weekend.  I would have made it to work quicker this morning.
> 
> Good thing is, all that pine pollen will be gone finally!


  

Mornin Matty 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a very soggy mornin to you folks too.....


Yup, monsooning here... thunder and lightening kept wakin me up last night  Mornin Bro 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin bug, mornin boss and miguel. I am lucky to be workin at home today. Catchin up on paperwork, orders and bill payin
> 
> At least I don't have to get out on the road.


Mornin Sterlo!!!  Yup, its wet out 'der...roads look like lakes 



rhbama3 said:


> Bet you will.
> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Greetings from da Big House. Chugged two cups of coffee, ate a pop tart, and got a little cuttin' to do. Hope the weather holds off till tonight so i can go look for turkey sign in Stewart County.
> I know, i know. Miguel is already laughing at the idea of weather co-operating with me.


Mornin Wingman!!!

Somethin tells me you'll get out there, soon as ya get settled n comfy, the bottom'll drop out 


Nicodemus said:


> Rough mornin`...


Mornin Dumplin  Aint that the truth 


Jeff C. said:


> Soggy Mornin'everyone....


Mornin Jeff


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Dang, that sucked!!!!!

Wonder how long the board's gonna stay up now  

still raining


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang, that sucked!!!!!
> 
> Wonder how long the board's gonna stay up now
> 
> still raining





I don`t know what happened, but it is back up now.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what happened, but it is back up now.



me either Nick 

Hopefully it stays up!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> me either Nick
> 
> Hopefully it stays up!



Hey Snowy!!! I had a reply typed out to ya and....Pooof


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

Looks like there could still be some issues...takin' a long time to refresh and so forth


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like there could still be some issues...takin' a long time to refresh and so forth





Yea it is. Hopefully, it will get fixed soon.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy!!! I had a reply typed out to ya and....Pooof



 I'm glad I got my MQ in before the board poofed


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like there could still be some issues...takin' a long time to refresh and so forth


I've been havin problems for the last few weeks with this 



Nicodemus said:


> Yea it is. Hopefully, it will get fixed soon.



I hope so Nick! I know out IT guys do a great job! Wonder where the server is located? Wonder if the board is gettin too over loaded for the space alloted


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm glad I got my MQ in before the board poofed




 Yeah....my reply was: "You must have had some GOOOOD coffee this morn, with an MQ like that


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....my reply was: "You must have had some GOOOOD coffee this morn, with an MQ like that


It was too easy  Not hardly any activity last night 



Benji314 said:


> Mornin folks.



Mornin Benji!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Hey Snowy!! 

Workin' in the rain today??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin folks.



Mornin' Benji!!!



SnowHunter said:


> It was too easy  Not hardly any activity last night
> 
> Mornin Benji!!!



I guess everyone was wore out from a good weekend...I know I was


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Workin' in the rain today??


Heck no... electricity and water don't go real well together  What you doin today? Pool work? 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Benji!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone was wore out from a good weekend...I know I was



Yup, it was a great weekend  Still hungover?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

Dang....got to start getting ready to hit the road today, in all this rain.

Unfortunately,  I'm headed East, along with the weather

Something tells me I'm gonna get very wet tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, it was a great weekend  Still hungover?



Nah...I was pleasantly surprised when I woke up Sunday mornin. It wasn't that bad!!! Drove home 2 hrs. with no coffee, just a Coke Although, I hadn't planned on spending the night either


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....got to start getting ready to hit the road today, in all this rain.
> 
> Unfortunately,  I'm headed East, along with the weather
> 
> Something tells me I'm gonna get very wet tomorrow


Well, hopefully you can stay dry! Bring a chance of clothes   Be careful!


Jeff C. said:


> Nah...I was pleasantly surprised when I woke up Sunday mornin. It wasn't that bad!!! Drove home 2 hrs. with no coffee, just a Coke Although, I hadn't planned on spending the night either



Ahhh, well, least ya got home ok


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Morning Snowster, Jeff an who ever else is on the radar.
Happy soggy Monday to all.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Mornin HT  

Anyone else lack motivation on rainy days?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin HT
> 
> Anyone else lack motivation on rainy days?


Lack motivation? Naaa, got plenty and wound up to go.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Nope raining down here. Plus after that last work day I don't plan on doing squat today. 

Just tryiong to find me a truck to buy. Some people sure are proud of them


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Lack motivation? Naaa, got plenty and wound up to go.


Good, send me some 


Benji314 said:


> Nope raining down here. Plus after that last work day I don't plan on doing squat today.
> 
> Just tryiong to find me a truck to buy. Some people sure are proud of them



I hear ya.... try craigslist? 

ok, off to get some Chinese food! Yall behave


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what happened, but it is back up now.



Sorry about that folks...they should have known better than to let me run the server recovery session last night...these meds!     I tell ya.     Won't happen again...I promise.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah tried it. Proud on there too. 

Got one on here that has a good truck it's just WAAAAAYYYY up in nawth jawja.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Snowster, Jeff an who ever else is on the radar.
> Happy soggy Monday to all.



Afternoon now....how are ya HT???



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin HT
> 
> Anyone else lack motivation on rainy days?



Not necessarily....but I am today


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Hey Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry about that folks...they should have known better than to let me run the server recovery session last night...these meds!     I tell ya.     Won't happen again...I promise.



Heck...we'll let ya slide.....this time!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Incoming good wishes. 


SnowHunter said:


> Good, send me some
> 
> 
> I hear ya.... try craigslist?
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon now....how are ya HT???Great, parden da weather. Fixing to be in work mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily....but I am today


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Hows it going there hogtrap?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Dadgum Quacks hide!!! He left before I had a chance to ask him a serious question!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum Quacks hide!!! He left before I had a chance to ask him a serious question!



Not a problem, kemosobie, want his phone numbers??? 
Howdy folks, "working from home today" as well


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Hows it going there hogtrap?


Hey buddy, you been over to the hunt club lately?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not a problem, kemosobie, want his phone numbers???
> Howdy folks, "working from home today" as well





Yea, send it to me, Keebs. I had it and lost it somehow. 

Oh, and good day to you!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 3, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Good day to you too, Heather!


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey buddy, you been over to the hunt club lately?



it's been about two months since I've been over there,


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, send it to me, Keebs. I had it and lost it somehow.
> 
> Oh, and good day to you!!


K, give me a sec, I know he won't fuss 4 me giving it to you, let me get my phone.......... watch for it! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs.



Hiya HT!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 3, 2010)

Good morning Peeps!

Kinda glad the board was down.....got my butt motivated to run some errands that needed runnin'....

What idiot spelled the title of the thread wrong?



SnowHunter said:


> Heck no... electricity and water don't go real well together  What you doin today? Pool work?
> 
> 
> Yup, it was a great weekend  Still hungover?



Where's your sense of adventure?



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin HT
> 
> Anyone else lack motivation on rainy days?



See above....



Benji314 said:


> Yeah tried it. Proud on there too.
> 
> Got one on here that has a good truck it's just WAAAAAYYYY up in nawth jawja.



What part of nawth jawja?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good day to you too, Heather!



Good thing I was not hiding from anybody today!

Hi!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Peeps!
> 
> Kinda glad the board was down.....got my butt motivated to run some errands that needed runnin'....



I hung out on Snowy's FB page till it came back up! 
Afternoon sista!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good thing I was not hiding from anybody today!
> 
> Hi!





You woulda just been "had", I reckon.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Peeps!
> 
> Kinda glad the board was down.....got my butt motivated to run some errands that needed runnin'....
> 
> ...



Talking Rock, GA

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533466&highlight=


----------



## OutFishHim (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You woulda just been "had", I reckon.



Yup....



Benji314 said:


> Talking Rock, GA
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533466&highlight=



That's not "too" far north from me (maybe an hour)....You'll have to go right through here to get there! 

Not sure I'd go with a Dodge though.....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hung out on Snowy's FB page till it came back up!
> Afternoon sista!



Hey Sista!!!


Glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Wanted:
short, red-headed, pie baking, bling selling seamstress to do some adjustment work and sew on straps on a turkey hunting vest sometime in the next couple of days. Prolly have a little cash to exchange for said services.
contact rhbama3 since i don't have your phone number.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I had a 2004 Ford F-150 that just sat in my drive going to waste. So I sold it to the bro-in-law. I know Dodges have a few "issues" but no more than I would be driving it I don't think it would matter. I had my Ford for over two years and only put 9,000 miles on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Wanted:
> short, red-headed, pie baking, bling selling seamstress to do some adjustment work and sew on straps on a turkey hunting vest sometime in the next couple of days. Prolly have a little cash to exchange for said services.
> contact rhbama3 since i don't have your phone number.





PM sent...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Well I had a 2004 Ford F-150 that just sat in my drive going to waste. So I sold it to the bro-in-law. I know Dodges have a few "issues" but no more than I would be driving it I don't think it would matter. I had my Ford for over two years and only put 9,000 miles on it.



It looks good though...


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It looks good though...



I just found one down here from the dealership we got the wifes van from. Gone see what I can do about gettin off that price. 

The wife wanted me to just get a new one but I would rather have an old used truck that I wont get ticked about taking into the woods and getting it scratched up. Besides I keep her in new vehicles I'm good.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> PM sent...



got it, talked to her, and she'll be here shortly. Thanks, Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> got it, talked to her, and she'll be here shortly. Thanks, Nic!





Good deed done!!!!!   

Now, I can be mean as a stomped snake for the rest of the day!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good deed done!!!!!
> 
> Now, I can be mean as a stomped snake for the rest of the day!!!



I think she knows exactly what to get at Hobby Lobby to get me fixed up. That girl sure loves that store! 
me too...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think she knows exactly what to get at Hobby Lobby to get me fixed up. That girl sure loves that store!
> me too...





Yep!! All she needs is an excuse to go in there! Be careful, she`ll drag you in there with her!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Sitting here ready to go, with the afternoon off and my lease has been getting hammered for hours with rain.
this sux.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting here ready to go, with the afternoon off and my lease has been getting hammered for hours with rain.
> this sux.....



welcome to my world. I had a day with nothing scheduled and it has poured all day.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Quack, that jeep. If you ever go to sell it, I`d like first refusal!

You might see this same post elsewhere...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack?





Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum Quacks hide!!! He left before I had a chance to ask him a serious question!



Here I is Nic, what can I do fer ya??


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good deed done!!!!!
> 
> Now, I can be mean as a stomped snake for the rest of the day!!!



And that's different, how?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (May 3, 2010)

sup quack


----------



## Seth carter (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And that's different, how?!?!



nice avatar keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I is Nic, what you wanting this time ya* old grouch??*



 Quack, you aiming to get banded?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nice avatar keebs



thanks Seth, how many more days of school..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Keebs and Quack!!! Report to the barn!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, that jeep. If you ever go to sell it, I`d like first refusal!
> 
> You might see this same post elsewhere...




You got it Nic, I'll give you a shout on my way to town!!



Seth carter said:


> sup quack



Hi son!!




Keebs said:


> Quack, you aiming to get banded?!?!?





STOP IT!!  I get myself in enough twubble, I don't need your help!!


Gotta run some errands, be back later!  mebbe...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Quack!!! Report to the barn!!!



let the whoopins commence.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Quack!!! Report to the barn!!!



I don't think Keebs can handle both of us...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> let the whoopins commence.





Aw heckfire, I can`t. Them two are some of my favorite folks, right there!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think Keebs can handle both of us...







She gonna kill us!!!  

We are fine figures of men! Me, with tore up knees and shoulders, and you, down in the back!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Quack, you`re in trouble. Keebs is starin` at you, mighty hard.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, you`re in trouble. Keebs is starin` at you, mighty hard.



I've seen that look before. It's chilling! If she raises a eyebrow and starts tapping her foot, you better run!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2010)

afternoon folks.  What a day.  Lit out this morning in riding gear, made it 2 miles down the road and then it hit me. I says to myself, " Self, some times it is just NOT a good day to ride into work on the bike."  So I turned it around and headed back to the barn here and changed to the 6000 # rain suit.   Ok, so maybe I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, just the most used......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I've seen that look before. It's chilling! If she raises a eyebrow and starts tapping her foot, you better run!





I ain`t here, and even if I was, it weren`t me. It was Quack!! 

I`d rather try to sandpaper a Siberian tiger`s butt in a phone booth, than mess with Keebs!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.  What a day.  Lit out this morning in riding gear, made it 2 miles down the road and then it hit me. I says to myself, " Self, some times it is just NOT a good day to ride into work on the bike."  So I turned it around and headed back to the barn here and changed to the 6000 # rain suit.   Ok, so maybe I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, just the most used......





Hey Kim!  

You were ridin` with Self???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> it weren`t me. It was Quack!!



Imagine that


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Kim!
> 
> You were ridin` with Self???



  Well, not the one ya thinking of.   Just ME, MySELF and I..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t here, and even if I was, it weren`t me. It was Quack!!
> 
> I`d rather try to sandpaper a Siberian tiger`s butt in a phone booth, than mess with Keebs!!!



naw, she's harmless. Just mess with her a few times and you'll see a remarkable difference. As soon as the swelling goes down enough to open your eyes again.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Quack!!! Report to the barn!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> STOP IT!! I get myself in enough twubble, I don't need your help!!
> Gotta run some errands, be back later!  mebbe...





Sterlo58 said:


> let the whoopins commence.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think Keebs can handle both of us...





Nicodemus said:


> Aw heckfire, I can`t. Them two are some of my favorite folks, right there!





Nicodemus said:


> She gonna kill us!!!
> We are fine figures of men! Me, with tore up knees and shoulders, and you, down in the back!!


     
THAT was allll worth it!!!    



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


BOBBYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Quack, you`re in trouble. Keebs is starin` at you, mighty hard.


Naaww, I'm still laughing too hard! 



rhbama3 said:


> I've seen that look before. It's chilling! If she raises a eyebrow and starts tapping her foot, you better run!


oh hush, you're gonna give away allll my signals!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t here, and even if I was, it weren`t me. It was Quack!!
> 
> I`d rather try to sandpaper a Siberian tiger`s butt in a phone booth, than mess with Keebs!!!


 
That's just a visual I didn't need...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks.  What a day.  Lit out this morning in riding gear, made it 2 miles down the road and then it hit me. I says to myself, " Self, some times it is just NOT a good day to ride into work on the bike."  So I turned it around and headed back to the barn here and changed to the 6000 # rain suit.   Ok, so maybe I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, just the most used......



well, did you need the rainsuit?
This front has been moving so slow we still ain't got any rain here yet. It is coming, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Hey Keebs, you sure do love us, don`t you???!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just a visual I didn't need...



raises a few questions, doesn't it?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, did you need the rainsuit?
> This front has been moving so slow we still ain't got any rain here yet. It is coming, though.



I could have just floated the Jon Boat to work and been ok, but getting back home today would have been a little tricky


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Hey Kim, get rain?!?! 





Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t here, and even if I was, it weren`t me. It was Quack!!
> 
> I`d rather try to sandpaper a Siberian tiger`s butt in a phone booth, than mess with Keebs!!!


gawd, ya'll making me out to be some witchtypeshetigeress or something    



Workin2Hunt said:


> Imagine that


  



rhbama3 said:


> naw, she's harmless. Just mess with her a few times and you'll see a remarkable difference. As soon as the swelling goes down enough to open your eyes again.


Bubbette home yet?!?!  she close to da phone?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just a visual I didn't need...





rhbama3 said:


> raises a few questions, doesn't it?





I didn`t get all these scars from pickin` my toenails!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2010)

Hiyas Keebabe...


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just a visual I didn't need...


Hiya Shuggums!! how long 'for I get rain?!?



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, you sure do love us, don`t you???!!



 you know I do!


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Hey yall. Sittin here doing  a trainin session that is one of the most boring I've ever done. It's covering something so easy that any 10 year old could do it, but management wanted to make sure we are all "trained." 

I got a fan today. Poor Bubba gets to go another 2 years with a fan on constantly. Hopefully he won't turn this one off.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey yall. Sittin here doing  a trainin session that is one of the most boring I've ever done. It's covering something so easy that any 10 year old could do it, but management wanted to make sure we are all "trained."
> 
> I got a fan today. Poor Bubba gets to go another 2 years with a fan on constantly. Hopefully he won't turn this one off.


But is it easy enough for a "caveman"?!?!? 
 Know what ya mean 'bout the fan, I have one too, can't sleep without that OR my "rainmachine"!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Ok I have already found one sure fire way to tell that I am getting old. 

I have the chance to buy a big ole fullsize extended cab fo by fo with the tires bout as tall as I am. It's preeeeeeetttttyyyyy that's fo sho'.  The way I can tell I'm getting old is, it's too high up for the kids to get in with out me picking them up. Bout ten years ago that wouldn't have mattered one bit. 

Oh well!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BOBBYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok I have already found one sure fire way to tell that I am getting old.
> 
> I have the chance to buy a big ole fullsize extended cab fo by fo with the tires bout as tall as I am. It's preeeeeeetttttyyyyy that's fo sho'.  The way I can tell I'm getting old is, it's too high up for the kids to get in with out me picking them up. Bout ten years ago that wouldn't have mattered one bit.
> 
> Oh well!


growing up sux, don't it  Benji?!?!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi Keebs


 you don't call, you don't write, you breeze thru.........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok I have already found one sure fire way to tell that I am getting old.
> 
> I have the chance to buy a big ole fullsize extended cab fo by fo with the tires bout as tall as I am. It's preeeeeeetttttyyyyy that's fo sho'.  The way I can tell I'm getting old is, it's too high up for the kids to get in with out me picking them up. Bout ten years ago that wouldn't have mattered one bit.
> 
> Oh well!



It's funny how the older we get the "stock" trucks look better and better.. Don't feel bad though because the kids aren't the only ones that would need help gettin in a big truck around here..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you don't call, you don't write, you breeze thru.........



I do alot of traveling now and am in the truck now..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Kim, get rain?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, she is not here. None of our phones work. Totally out of any form of communication.
move along, nothing to see here.......


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But is it easy enough for a "caveman"?!?!?
> Know what ya mean 'bout the fan, I have one too, can't sleep without that OR my "rainmachine"!!



It's so easy a caveman could *teach* it.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I do alot of traveling now and am in the truck now..






rhbama3 said:


> no, she is not here. None of our phones work. Totally out of any form of communication.
> move along, nothing to see here.......



little slow on da draw there, darlin', she done posted........


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It's so easy a caveman could *teach* it.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no, she is not here. None of our phones work. Totally out of any form of communication.
> move along, nothing to see here.......



Uh hmm! I got in Saturday night and have been home since. Just remember, the sky in his world is a different color everyday.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> growing up sux, don't it  Benji?!?!


Yes it does!! Used to I get up out of bed ready to take on the world! NOW I slowly get up, sound like a bowl of Rice Krispys as I snap, crackle, and pop my way into the bathroom. Then don't dare talk to me until I have had at least two cups of coffee


Workin2Hunt said:


> It's funny how the older we get the "stock" trucks look better and better.. Don't feel bad though because the kids aren't the only ones that would need help gettin in a big truck around here..


Tell me about it!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Hey!! Before ya`ll call me a cave man, I`ll have ya`ll know, I got my beard trimmed up yesterday!!!  

Time The Redhead got done with me, it looked like a possum done shed a winter coat in the yard!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Uh hmm! I got in Saturday night and have been home since. Just remember, the sky in his world is a different color everyday.


we kinda caught on to that already and you should know we all think you're one heck of a woman to live wiff him!!    love ya wobert-woo!!!



Benji314 said:


> Yes it does!! Used to I get up out of bed ready to take on the world! NOW I slowly get up, sound like a bowl of Rice Krispys as I snap, crackle, and pop my way into the bathroom. Then don't dare talk to me until I have had at least two cups of coffee
> 
> Tell me about it!!!


I know EXACTLY what ya mean, darlin'!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! Before ya`ll call me a cave man, I`ll have ya`ll know, I got my beard trimmed up yesterday!!!
> 
> Time The Redhead got done with me, it looked like a possum done shed a winter coat in the yard!


pppfffttt, useless w/o pics, you know that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Ya'll realize this is a history making thread?
Nicodemus is the 2nd highest poster right behind the mexican! Go get him, Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we kinda caught on to that already and you should know we all think you're one heck of a woman to live wiff him!!    love ya wobert-woo!!!
> 
> 
> I know EXACTLY what ya mean, darlin'!!
> ...





Birds done carried it all off to make nests with.   See, I`m one with nature!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Birds done carried it all off to make nests with.   See, I`m one with nature!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Afternoon all!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all!!



Hiya sista!

gotta run, bbl................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all!!





Hey Sweetypie!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Sweetypie!!!



Well hey Sugarplum!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well hey Sugarplum!!



Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well hey Sugarplum!!



Sugarplum?
The same guy who says he could sandpaper a siberian tigers butt in a phonebooth, and get back to being mean as a stomped on cottonmouthwaterrattler is "sugarplum"?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll realize this is a history making thread?
> Nicodemus is the 2nd highest poster right behind the mexican! Go get him, Nic!





Must be the benadryl...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sugarplum?
> The same guy who says he could sandpaper a siberian tigers butt in a phonebooth, and get back to being mean as a stomped on cottonmouthwaterrattler is "sugarplum"?





Little Red is gonna git her neck wrung like a chicken!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Howdy,
I'm back. I see we have some new members on board - Sweetypie and Sugarplum. Welcome to the fire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Hey bud, give me a call at da shack!!




Nicodemus said:


> Quack, you`re in trouble. Keebs is starin` at you, mighty hard.



I ain't skeered of Keebs...




rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll realize this is a history making thread?
> Nicodemus is the 2nd highest poster right behind the mexican! Go get him, Nic!



That's cause for some reason my post keep gettin deleted??




GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all!!





Hiya Dani!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered of Keebs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I am!!!  



Be careful!! She`ll give you a "new name" too!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*Broke*

why is it the Monday after payday I am always broke?


Afternoon all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Shuggums!! how long 'for I get rain?!?


 
Soon purty eyes, very soon..


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

All you vertically challenged WOWs, Bubba was makin short jokes today. I think he needs a skillet up side his head.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*bye*

why is every time I come in everyone leaves...

I even showered today just so I could come and play


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> why is it the Monday after payday I am always broke?
> 
> 
> Afternoon all



are you married?


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*short jokes*



Bubbette said:


> All you vertically challenged WOWs, Bubba was makin short jokes today. I think he needs a skillet up side his head.



My wife is short...I've told all the short jokes,I need some new ones...care to share


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Ya`ll scuse me while I go git me a plate of pot roast, rice, gravy, and ladyfinger peas...


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*Married*



rhbama3 said:


> are you married?



4 weeks until th15th anniversery....I thought that might be the case but since I pay the bill and do all the shopping its gotta be my fault ( at least that is what she tells me)


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's cause for some reason my post keep gettin deleted??



you still on permanent double secret probation?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> All you vertically challenged WOWs, Bubba was makin short jokes today. I think he needs a skillet up side his head.


 
Would you rather he tell longer jokes??


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My wife is short...I've told all the short jokes,I need some new ones...care to share



I don't consider myself short - my feet touch the ground (most of the time).


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> 4 weeks until th15th anniversery....I thought that might be the case but since I pay the bill and do all the shopping its gotta be my fault ( at least that is what she tells me)



I'm looking at #21 in 3 days. It's her fault you have no money.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me while I go git me a plate of pot roast, rice, gravy, and ladyfinger peas...



Oooh! Lady finger peas are my all time favorite.  I haven't been able to find any in a long time.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking at #21 in 3 days. It's her fault you have no money.



You're absolutely right. I own lots of guns, get hunting leases yearly and drive 1 hour to get there so I cannot bring home any game. I have a boat, 4 wheeler, trailer, etc. I spend all our money.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*Congrats*



rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking at #21 in 3 days. It's her fault you have no money.



Congrats to you and your other ( dare I say better half )

If mine actually went somewhere or did something I might be able to blame her,but I think I will blame the folks who decided that I could us a 25% decrease in pay


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Congrats to you and your other ( dare I say better half )



Thanks.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

*stir*



Bubbette said:


> Thanks.




your welcome.....


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2010)

time to go 3am is coming fast....


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You're absolutely right. I own lots of guns, get hunting leases yearly and drive 1 hour to get there so I cannot bring home any game. I have a boat, 4 wheeler, trailer, etc. I spend all our money.



That's the laugh I needed as I sit here covered in the slobber of a 100 pound "puppy" while Fishbait runs to town to purchase MORE items to secure our escape artist.  

Danged dog like to have ripped my arm off when a stupid mocking bird came by.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2010)

Time to head to the house and see if there is still one there!!...........Some pretty rough weather according to the radar passed over the house this afternoon


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey



Hi!



rhbama3 said:


> Sugarplum?
> The same guy who says he could sandpaper a siberian tigers butt in a phonebooth, and get back to being mean as a stomped on cottonmouthwaterrattler is "sugarplum"?



Well...he called me "sweetiepie". And if anyone knows me, they also know that ain't exactly correct either. 



Nicodemus said:


> Little Red is gonna git her neck wrung like a chicken!!!!



Nuh-uh...I have artwork...



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy,
> I'm back. I see we have some new members on board - Sweetypie and Sugarplum. Welcome to the fire.



Thank you thank you. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bud, give me a call at da shack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!! You're NOT scared of Keebs???



Nicodemus said:


> I am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful!! She`ll give you a "new name" too!!



 You gave me one first! 



jmfauver said:


> why is it the Monday after payday I am always broke?
> 
> 
> Afternoon all



I get paid on Mondays...so I'm not broke until Tuesday. 



Bubbette said:


> All you vertically challenged WOWs, Bubba was makin short jokes today. I think he needs a skillet up side his head.



I agree with that statement!



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me while I go git me a plate of pot roast, rice, gravy, and ladyfinger peas...



YUMMY!!! Eat some for me! I know the Redhead's cookin' is yummy in the tummy!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking at #21 in 3 days. It's her fault you have no money.



You better hope you can run.



Bubbette said:


> You're absolutely right. I own lots of guns, get hunting leases yearly and drive 1 hour to get there so I cannot bring home any game. I have a boat, 4 wheeler, trailer, etc. I spend all our money.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can't make any of the witty comments that come to mind. You're holding my favorite turkey vest hostage.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Oooh! Lady finger peas are my all time favorite.  I haven't been able to find any in a long time.




I know where an entire field of them will be, in a short time. If you would like some already shelled, and ready to put up, just let me know. They should be ready in a month, give or take. I get a good deal on them too.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's the laugh I needed as I sit here covered in the slobber of a 100 pound "puppy" while Fishbait runs to town to purchase MORE items to secure our escape artist.
> 
> Danged dog like to have ripped my arm off when a stupid mocking bird came by.



Our invisible fence is the best thing we ever did.  Dogs haven't gotten out since we got it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's the laugh I needed as I sit here covered in the slobber of a 100 pound "puppy" while Fishbait runs to town to purchase MORE items to secure our escape artist.
> 
> Danged dog like to have ripped my arm off when a stupid mocking bird came by.


 
Pinch collars are a wonderful item.



rhbama3 said:


> i can't make any of the witty comments that come to mind. You're holding my favorite turkey vest hostage.


 
Sounds like you're slipping.


Howdy Ms. Belle.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy,
> I'm back. I see we have some new members on board - Sweetypie and Sugarplum. Welcome to the fire.



I`m tryin` to figure out how to incorporate that in my sigline, and still be who I am?


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I know where an entire field of them will be, in a short time. If you would like some already shelled, and ready to put up, just let me know. They should be ready in a month, give or take. I get a good deal on them too.



I never turn down lady finger peas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to figure out how to incorporate that in my sigline, and still be who I am?


 

You DO know you have officially messed up by admitting that,,,,,,,,Sugarplum...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I never turn down lady finger peas.



I`ll let you know when. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You DO know you have officially messed up by admitting that,,,,,,,,Sugarplum...



My Ladies love me!


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to figure out how to incorporate that in my sigline, and still be who I am?



Just add it to the end to keep em guessin. 

Old, onery, mean, and grouchy... sugarplum


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i can't make any of the witty comments that come to mind. You're holding my favorite turkey vest hostage.



Mwahahahahahahaha!!! I have nicknamed it Franken-vest, since I'm stealing parts from the old one. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pinch collars are a wonderful item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya  Spooter Cervantes!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to figure out how to incorporate that in my sigline, and still be who I am?



Well, isn't your sigline the definition of "sugarplum"??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You DO know you have officially messed up by admitting that,,,,,,,,Sugarplum...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2010)

evening all!   Just a quick drive by.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll let you know when.
> 
> 
> 
> My Ladies love me!



Of course we do...Sugarplum!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Of course we do...Sugarplum!


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Whew! Glad that's over. 

Walking the beast is one thing, trying to keep her in one place on a leash when I've been up since 2:00 am is another. 

Thank goodness no more tree rats, stray dogs or birds came zooming by.   


Danged, the Bubbette-Bama's are in for more celebrations this week.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Shuggums was right........... it's HEEERRREEEEE 





Bubbette said:


> All you vertically challenged WOWs, Bubba was makin short jokes today. I think he needs a skillet up side his head.


how many ya want aimed at'em sista?? 



jmfauver said:


> My wife is short...I've told all the short jokes,I need some new ones...care to share






Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me while I go git me a plate of pot roast, rice, gravy, and ladyfinger peas...


*PERK* Lady Fingers?!?!?!? YUUUUMMMMMM!!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you rather he tell longer jokes??


~~groan~~ funny, but .......... 



Bubbette said:


> I don't consider myself short - my feet touch the ground (most of the time).


hey, my legs go allll the way to the ground too, unless Timmmaayyy is giving me a hug........... 



Bubbette said:


> Oooh! Lady finger peas are my all time favorite.  I haven't been able to find any in a long time.


I KNEW you had good tastes!! 



Bubbette said:


> You're absolutely right. I own lots of guns, get hunting leases yearly and drive 1 hour to get there so I cannot bring home any game. I have a boat, 4 wheeler, trailer, etc. I spend all our money.


   we need to have a WOW party at YOUR place with YOUR toys!! 



turtlebug said:


> That's the laugh I needed as I sit here covered in the slobber of a 100 pound "puppy" while Fishbait runs to town to purchase MORE items to secure our escape artist.
> 
> Danged dog like to have ripped my arm off when a stupid mocking bird came by.


yup, choke collar!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to head to the house and see if there is still one there!!...........Some pretty rough weather according to the radar passed over the house this afternoon


 hope it is, I saw that warning!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I know where an entire field of them will be, in a short time. If you would like some already shelled, and ready to put up, just let me know. They should be ready in a month, give or take. I get a good deal on them too.






Nicodemus said:


> I`ll let you know when.
> 
> 
> 
> My Ladies love me!


 of course we do!! 


Bubbette said:


> Just add it to the end to keep em guessin.
> 
> Old, onery, mean, and grouchy... sugarplum






boneboy96 said:


> evening all!   Just a quick drive by.



hiya BB!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Our invisible fence is the best thing we ever did.  Dogs haven't gotten out since we got it.



Who the heck would wanna leave when they've got Wobbert's lap and recliner to sit in and his plate to lick off of all day.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Whew! Glad that's over.
> 
> Walking the beast is one thing, trying to keep her in one place on a leash when I've been up since 2:00 am is another.
> 
> Thank goodness no more tree rats, stray dogs or birds came zooming by.



After Sophie took me for a drag and knocked me unconscious in someone's yard over a tree rat, we've used chock chains when walking the dogs. It works wonders. Next time you're here remind me and I'll show you what we use.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who the heck would wanna leave when they've got Wobbert's lap and recliner to sit in and his plate to lick off of all day.



When no one's eatin, they love to scare the mess out of joggers. Poor joggers don't know the dogs can't leave the yard.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Little Red.....    how you doin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Hey Robert, you do realize that double gift days cannot be consolidated. ie, Anniversary / Mothers Day. Hope you've got a Mothers Day gift to go along with that anniversery jewelry you bought from Ms. Belle...


----------



## magoo (May 3, 2010)

Didnt i see somewhere this afternoon something about Treasure Island in P.C. burning sometime lately? (I know I'm changing the subject.  Sorry 'bout that!)


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

magoo said:


> Didnt i see somewhere this afternoon something about Treasure Island in P.C. burning sometime lately? (I know I'm changing the subject.  Sorry 'bout that!)



Yes, it did. I was down there when it happened. It's a total loss and the owners have not said yet if they will rebuild.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Robert, you do realize that double gift days cannot be consolidated. ie, Anniversary / Mothers Day. Hope you've got a Mothers Day gift to go along with that anniversery jewelry you bought from Ms. Belle...



He best remember! It's in his best interest!


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> After Sophie took me for a drag and knocked me unconscious in someone's yard over a tree rat, we've used chock chains when walking the dogs. It works wonders. Next time you're here remind me and I'll show you what we use.



BTDT. Believe me, when I first joined this forum, I bugged the fool out of a man here named Jerry Lyda. Reese-Cup was responsible for so much damage, destruction, divorce threats, doctors visits. She was like Satan's puppy sent straight from the depths to terrorize everyone.   

She obeys commands. We've come a LONG WAY with her. I just let my guard down and got too comfy reading the forum and almost became a human windsock.  

Good thing I put my phone down before I hit the concrete.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yes, it did. I was down there when it happened. It's a total loss and the owners have not said yet if they will rebuild.


 
Not Treasure Island, the Treasure Ship restaraunt.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532516&highlight=treasure+ship


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

magoo said:


> Didnt i see somewhere this afternoon something about Treasure Island in P.C. burning sometime lately? (I know I'm changing the subject.  Sorry 'bout that!)



Hey Magoo, love the sigline, darlin'! 
Someone been questioning you?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2010)

hey there Keeblerdarling


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Little Red.....    how you doin`?



I'm good. How YOU doin'?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Robert, you do realize that double gift days cannot be consolidated. ie, Anniversary / Mothers Day. Hope you've got a Mothers Day gift to go along with that anniversery jewelry you bought from Ms. Belle...



Psh...I ain't seen him! Shame shame. And we've got good deals goin' on too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


 
Mornin Doug.


----------



## magoo (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yes, it did. I was down there when it happened. It's a total loss and the owners have not said yet if they will rebuild.


Thanks Bubbette.  I was pretty sure you posted it but couldn't find it.                                                                                                             Hey Doug you get the p.m.?


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Supper's ready, fisbait cooked tonight.   

Time to eat


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Hey dougepoo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Psh...I ain't seen him! Shame shame. And we've got good deals goin' on too...


 
I do hope he knows that the trip to the Dollar Store won't cut it.

Oh, and you have a PM...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm good. How YOU doin'??





I`m doin` very well...  heh heh...


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not Treasure Island, the Treasure Ship restaraunt.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532516&highlight=treasure+ship



You're right. I meant Treasure Ship, not Treasure Island.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey there Keeblerdarling


Feeling better?? 

 dang satellite keeps going out, worries me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better??
> 
> dang satellite keeps going out, worries me!!





It should get to me first, and I`ll holler before it gets to you.


----------



## Bubbette (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope he knows that the trip to the Dollar Store won't cut it.
> 
> Oh, and you have a PM...



He says that that's why God made WalMart open 24 hours. So men like him can get a quick gift after being reminded that the day is a special day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better??
> 
> dang satellite keeps going out, worries me!!


 


Nicodemus said:


> It should get to me first, and I`ll holler before it gets to you.


 
No worries kiddies, just rain, lots of it.



Bubbette said:


> He says that that's why God made WalMart open 24 hours. So men like him can get a quick gift after being reminded that the day is a special day.


 
Amazon is my friend, but planning ahead is a prerequisite.


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Doug.


What up Spa....   Miguel What did you find out about them rod holders?


Keebs said:


> Hey dougepoo!!



Heeeeyyyy Keebs It flooding in your part of the county yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No worries kiddies, just rain, lots of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is my friend, but planning ahead is a prerequisite.




That`s good to know. I`m in too good a mood to be hip deep with the gators and varmints in some swamp tonight, pickin` up a line!


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He says that that's why God made WalMart open 24 hours. So men like him can get a quick gift after being reminded that the day is a special day.



OOO C-r-a-p got go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Spa.... Miguel What did you find out about them rod holders?


  I need to call him back......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s good to know. I`m in too good a mood to be hip deep with the gators and varmints in some swamp tonight, pickin` up a line!


 
Well, you might not be pickin up a line, but you might still be hip deep in gators and varmints... Y'all could get between 3 to 5 inches or more before it's over...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope he knows that the trip to the Dollar Store won't cut it.
> 
> Oh, and you have a PM...



I know dearheart, but clothes don't fold themselves and Remi has gotten shavings all over the floor....your PM just had to wait darling. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` very well...  heh heh...



Um...how much Benadryl have you had ol' man?



dougefresh said:


> OOO C-r-a-p got go



Come see me, Dougie-poo. I'll help ya out.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you might not be pickin up a line, but you might still be hip deep in gators and varmints... Y'all could get between 3 to 5 inches or more before it's over...





I`ll be fine. I didn`t flood when we got 24 inches in `94. 

Little Red, on the other hand, might need to borrow one of my life jackets...


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I know dearheart, but clothes don't fold themselves and Remi has gotten shavings all over the floor....your PM just had to wait darling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do yawl do next morning shiping?


----------



## magoo (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Magoo, love the sigline, darlin'!
> Someone been questioning you?!?!



Naw Keebs, Thats just one of those off the top of my haid things. I guess thats how my mindless works.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be fine. I didn`t flood when we got 24 inches in `94.
> 
> Little Red, on the other hand, might need to borrow one of my life jackets...



MIGHT? Can I just borrow the boat??



dougefresh said:


> Do yawl do next morning shiping?



No, but we have WONDERFUL in-store customer service!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> MIGHT? Can I just borrow the boat??





My boat? The one I hunt, fish, and run varmints in?


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> MIGHT? Can I just borrow the boat??
> 
> 
> 
> No, but we have WONDERFUL in-store customer service!



I only buy stuff on clearanceHow bout thatyou got one of them cases. 


What if Tanner comes in and batts his eyes can we gets a discount?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

Turtlebug sez: I'll never complain about cold weather again( bets placed), BBQBOSS boat wish, mexican weather forecast, Sterlo paperwork, Stewart County turkey plans( blown all to... nevermind), rain, frizzy hair Snowbabe massive multi-quote, forum crash, Jeffc notes poof, Benji visit, Jeffc driving in the rain, lack of motivation, Benji truck shopping, Boneboy fesses up to poofing forum(blames drugs), Nicodemus looking for Quack, OFHbabe comes in swingin', Talking Rock Georgia( No, OFH not from there), want ad for turkey vest fixer, rain rain rain, Quacks jeep, Seth carter sez (unintelligible), Nicodemus barn report, fine figures of men(bad backs, shoulders, and knees), W2H driveby( miss ya, Bobby!), The Keebs stare( fear it), RM and self rainsuit riding, phone booth siberian tiger butt sanding(PM Nic for details), Keebs massive multi-quote, annoying fan purchase( bubbette), caveman teaching, truck buying with kids in mind, Keebs/Bubbette plotting, growing up sux, wooly booger weedeater haircut( nesting birds happy), sweety pie and sugarplum, Nic da posting machine(Benadryl), JMfauver broke( married),  short jokes, Quack still on permanent double secret probation, anniversary smack tawk( back on ignore list), TBug training bird dog( sort of), GBelle massive multi-quote, lady finger pea's, Sugar plum sig line, turkey vest held hostage, Boneboy driveby, Keebs massive multi-quote, dog choke chains, Miguel da mexican trying to get me killed, Magoo and DougE arrive

mysteries for women revealed:
Contrary to popular belief,The rear view mirror is not for putting on makeup, especially while driving.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better??
> 
> dang satellite keeps going out, worries me!!



Yuppers...cervical traction is da bomb!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My boat? The one I hunt, fish, and run varmints in?


 
That sounds vaguely like a no!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yuppers...cervical traction is da bomb!


 
Glad you're feelin better bro'. Hope you'll be fit to mingle in 3 weeks...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My boat? The one I hunt, fish, and run varmints in?



Well, you don't want me to get all DROWNDED....DO YOU???



dougefresh said:


> I only buy stuff on clearanceHow bout thatyou got one of them cases.
> 
> 
> What if Tanner comes in and batts his eyes can we gets a discount?



Actually...we do have a clearance case. 

And of course I would!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, you don't want me to get all DROWNDED....DO YOU???


 
If you hold your breath and puff out your cheeks like you do when you're foot stompin mad there's not a chance you'll get drownded...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds vaguely like a no!!




Just so there is no misunderstandin`....  NO!!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, you don't want me to get all DROWNDED....DO YOU???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t you know how to swim, Sweetypie?  


If I come in that there store and wink at ya, do I get a discount? Especially if I`m all slicked up?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Turtlebug sez: I'll never complain about cold weather again( bets placed), BBQBOSS boat wish, mexican weather forecast, Sterlo paperwork, Stewart County turkey plans( blown all to... nevermind), rain, frizzy hair Snowbabe massive multi-quote, forum crash, Jeffc notes poof, Benji visit, Jeffc driving in the rain, lack of motivation, Benji truck shopping, Boneboy fesses up to poofing forum(blames drugs), Nicodemus looking for Quack, OFHbabe comes in swingin', Talking Rock Georgia( No, OFH not from there), want ad for turkey vest fixer, rain rain rain, Quacks jeep, Seth carter sez (unintelligible), Nicodemus barn report, fine figures of men(bad backs, shoulders, and knees), W2H driveby( miss ya, Bobby!), The Keebs stare( fear it), RM and self rainsuit riding, phone booth siberian tiger butt sanding(PM Nic for details), Keebs massive multi-quote, annoying fan purchase( bubbette), caveman teaching, truck buying with kids in mind, Keebs/Bubbette plotting, growing up sux, wooly booger weedeater haircut( nesting birds happy), sweety pie and sugarplum, Nic da posting machine(Benadryl), JMfauver broke( married),  short jokes, Quack still on permanent double secret probation, anniversary smack tawk( back on ignore list), TBug training bird dog( sort of), GBelle massive multi-quote, lady finger pea's, Sugar plum sig line, turkey vest held hostage, Boneboy driveby, Keebs massive multi-quote, dog choke chains, Miguel da mexican trying to get me killed, Magoo and DougE arrive
> 
> ...





Purty dadgum good!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It should get to me first, and I`ll holler before it gets to you.


the way it's slanted, I think it'll get us both at the same time! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No worries kiddies, just rain, lots of it.


if'n you say soooo...............



dougefresh said:


> What up Spa....   Miguel What did you find out about them rod holders?
> 
> 
> Heeeeyyyy Keebs It flooding in your part of the county yet?


eehhh, rain, stop, drizzle, rain, drizzle............



dougefresh said:


> OOO C-r-a-p got go


I ain't believing you done forgot!!



dougefresh said:


> Do yawl do next morning shiping?


I'd trust her to pick ya out something, but getting it here is a whole diff. matter! 



magoo said:


> Naw Keebs, Thats just one of those off the top of my haid things. I guess thats how my mindless works.


 you did good!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> MIGHT? Can I just borrow the boat??
> 
> 
> 
> No, but we have WONDERFUL in-store customer service!



I vote you pick something else & they have to come to supper and you walk in & surprise her with it, sounds like a plan............


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Dang, just dang. 

Just saw the guy last week. 

http://valdostadailytimes.com/bigstory/x1901495552/Valdostan-shot-and-killed-Baton-Rouge-La


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Bugsie,
I hate to see that.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dang, just dang.
> 
> Just saw the guy last week.
> 
> http://valdostadailytimes.com/bigstory/x1901495552/Valdostan-shot-and-killed-Baton-Rouge-La



that's awful!  for the family.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bugsie,
> I hate to see that.



Thanks, Me too. 

He wasn't one of our "favorite" patients but he was always in a good mood and smiling and did his best to get a good laugh out of us when he knew we were busy and stressed. 

Always tough to see regular patients die but to die from something like this makes you beyond sad and  mad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Turtlebug sez: I'll never complain about cold weather again( bets placed), BBQBOSS boat wish, mexican weather forecast, Sterlo paperwork, Stewart County turkey plans( blown all to... nevermind), rain, frizzy hair Snowbabe massive multi-quote, forum crash, Jeffc notes poof, Benji visit, Jeffc driving in the rain, lack of motivation, Benji truck shopping, Boneboy fesses up to poofing forum(blames drugs), Nicodemus looking for Quack, OFHbabe comes in swingin', Talking Rock Georgia( No, OFH not from there), want ad for turkey vest fixer, rain rain rain, Quacks jeep, Seth carter sez (unintelligible), Nicodemus barn report, fine figures of men(bad backs, shoulders, and knees), W2H driveby( miss ya, Bobby!), The Keebs stare( fear it), RM and self rainsuit riding, phone booth siberian tiger butt sanding(PM Nic for details), Keebs massive multi-quote, annoying fan purchase( bubbette), caveman teaching, truck buying with kids in mind, Keebs/Bubbette plotting, growing up sux, wooly booger weedeater haircut( nesting birds happy), sweety pie and sugarplum, Nic da posting machine(Benadryl), JMfauver broke( married),  short jokes, Quack still on permanent double secret probation, anniversary smack tawk( back on ignore list), TBug training bird dog( sort of), GBelle massive multi-quote, lady finger pea's, Sugar plum sig line, turkey vest held hostage, Boneboy driveby, Keebs massive multi-quote, dog choke chains, Miguel da mexican trying to get me killed, Magoo and DougE arrive
> 
> ...






turtlebug said:


> Dang, just dang.
> 
> Just saw the guy last week.
> 
> http://valdostadailytimes.com/bigstory/x1901495552/Valdostan-shot-and-killed-Baton-Rouge-La


Dang, hate to hear that Bugsy, prayers for the family  




I got a favor to ask The Drivel Nation....can yall go here (http://www.facebook.com/#!/iloveboating ), join, and "like" the photo I entered?? If I win, I get a $300 spree to thier store for some much needed supplies for the boats  REAAAAAAAAALLY appreciate it!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds vaguely like a no!!



He'd never tell me no...I'm his Little Red, his sweetypie.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you hold your breath and puff out your cheeks like you do when you're foot stompin mad there's not a chance you'll get drownded...



But I'll still look like a drownded rat...and that's just not cool.



Nicodemus said:


> Just so there is no misunderstandin`....  NO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You...you...you told me...no. 

And up until that "no" I woulda bought the dern thang for ya if you cam in "all slicked up". 

And not to sound all nerdy and stuff...but I can swim but my asthma won't let me swim that well at all...


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang, hate to hear that Bugsy, prayers for the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Link       


Nevermind, ya fixed it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> He'd never tell me no...I'm his Little Red, his sweetypie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I wouldn`t let you drown...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Link
> 
> 
> Nevermind, ya fixed it.



  I added it, sorry!!! Gawd, don't I feel stupid now


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t let you drown...



Good. I was hopin' you'd feel sorry for me. I thought I was gonna have ot change my vote to the other mountain man as my favorite.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I added it, sorry!!! Gawd, don't I feel stupid now



Done deal.  Aimee is just too cute like her mama.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good. I was hopin' you'd feel sorry for me. I thought I was gonna have ot change my vote to the other mountain man as my favorite.




What "other " mountain man?????????


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dang, just dang.
> 
> Just saw the guy last week.
> 
> http://valdostadailytimes.com/bigstory/x1901495552/Valdostan-shot-and-killed-Baton-Rouge-La


thats awful!!
i hope they catch the lowlife!


SnowHunter said:


> Dang, hate to hear that Bugsy, prayers for the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do i vote?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Bugs,
Who is that fine lookin rascal in your avatar ?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Done deal.  Aimee is just too cute like her mama.



Thanks Bugsy


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang, hate to hear that Bugsy, prayers for the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it sista!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> thats awful!!
> i hope they catch the lowlife!
> 
> How do i vote?



You gotta log into your FB, then on thier wall, or under fan photos, find my pic, the one of Aimee with her pink do rag on, and click "like" under it


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got it sista!!



thank you thank you thank you Sista!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Done deal.  Aimee is just too cute like her mama.



Aint that the troof.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bugs,
> Who is that fine lookin rascal in your avatar ?



I believe that is her new bird dog.


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You gotta log into your FB, then on thier wall, or under fan photos, find my pic, the one of Aimee with her pink do rag on, and click "like" under it



I aint gots no FB But I'll have your quiltsista do that for ya.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bugs,
> Who is that fine lookin rascal in your avatar ?



That's Reese-Cup the escape artist.  She's a doberman/lab mix. She has probably MORE protective instincts than a full blooded dobie and MORE hunting abilities than a full blooded lab.  She kills squirrels and rabbits, tracks/digs-up/kills yard moles, won't let a bird fly by without losing some feathers and will rip your arm off in a heartbeat if she thinks you're gonna hurt one of HER peeps.  




SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Bugsy



No problem Snowboatsis!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Aint that the troof.



oh shush


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You gotta log into your FB, then on thier wall, or under fan photos, find my pic, the one of Aimee with her pink do rag on, and click "like" under it



hey, i did it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Snow, I`m not a FB member, but I`ll get my clan to vote for ya`ll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> if'n you say soooo...............


 
Now purty eyes, you know I'll be callin you if I see anything weird headin your way.



SnowHunter said:


> join, and "like" the photo I entered?? If I win, I get a $300 spree to thier store for some much needed supplies for the boats  REAAAAAAAAALLY appreciate it!!!


 
On my way...



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good. I was hopin' you'd feel sorry for me. I thought I was gonna have ot change my vote to the other mountain man as my favorite.


 
Other mountain man??? Wheres the votin at??


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe that is her new bird dog.



Nah, I've had her four years now. 

She was an 11 month old pound puppy headed for the gas chamber.  She hated everyone that came to look at her except us. She chose our family to come home with.  

Had her a month and my dad came over and went into the backyard without us knowing it and she bout tore his hand off.  I almost had her put down but after dad left the ER, he said it was his fault and not to do it. 

So four years later, she's still here, causing mayhem and havoc on the neighborhood critters.   

Tell ya one thing, if you ever need something blood-trailed, she's the dog for the job!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

I cancelled my FB account. I will have someone vote in proxy


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, i did it!


thank you Wingman! 


Nicodemus said:


> Snow, I`m not a FB member, but I`ll get my clan to vote for ya`ll.


Thanks Nick!  Tell em all a biiiiiiiiiiig thank you for me too!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now purty eyes, you know I'll be callin you if I see anything weird headin your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro! 


Yall are THE BESTEST!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Got to go pay bills. see yall after while


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I cancelled my FB account. I will have someone vote in proxy



aww Thanks


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got to go pay bills. see yall after while



how bout payin mine while yer at it  

Hurry back!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

It has commenced to rain here. With a right smart of thunder...


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rain here. With a right smart of thunder...



Might at well sent it our way.  My hair has been as frizzy as a wet poodle all day.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Might at well sent it our way.  My hair has been as frizzy as a wet poodle all day.





Mine too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Might at well sent it our way.  My hair has been as frizzy as a wet poodle all day.


 
Yours is on it's way in a few hours,,,,,,,fifi...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine too!


 
Oh no you jis' di'in.........Sugarplum Sweetypie Fifi....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no you jis' di'in.........Sugarplum Sweetypie Fifi....





Heckfire, my hair is probably longer than hers!  

It`s a "target" to Indians at our events. Sort of a "take it if you can' deal. Ain`t been took yet.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine too!



  

Tell Sheryl to get you some silicone based hair serum. It'll smooth it down.    





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yours is on it's way in a few hours,,,,,,,fifi...



Woof


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Woof


 
Whoa,,,,,,,,that's HAWT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

ahhh.....
pork ribs baked with the last of the BBQBOSS sauce i had, baby lima's, and au gratin taters. Most excellent!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh.....
> pork ribs baked with the last of the BBQBOSS sauce i had, baby lima's, and au gratin taters. Most excellent!!





Sounds good!!! I got a pack of Pecan Sandies hid around here, somewhere...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What "other " mountain man?????????



Teehee...



Nicodemus said:


> Snow, I`m not a FB member, but I`ll get my clan to vote for ya`ll.



Snowy, as an adopted member of the Nicodemus Clan, I tried to vote but my stupid page wouldn't load!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now purty eyes, you know I'll be callin you if I see anything weird headin your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...Let's see...Nic's swamp spawn. That's the other mountain man.



Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rain here. With a right smart of thunder...



Not a lot of rain here, but got some purty big thunder rumblies. Not real thrilled with it, and neither is Remi. He wants to constantly be next to Mommy!



Nicodemus said:


> Mine too!



I have some of that defrizzing stuff for curly hair...then you WILL look like a poodle....I wonder what it would do to your whiskers......



Nicodemus said:


> Heckfire, my hair is probably longer than hers!
> 
> It`s a "target" to Indians at our events. Sort of a "take it if you can' deal. Ain`t been took yet.



Yet...



turtlebug said:


> Tell Sheryl to get you some silicone based hair serum. It'll smooth it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Your name is Fifi. You're a little dog. Little dogs go "yip", Medium dogs go "arf" and big dogs go "woof". 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoa,,,,,,,,that's HAWT!!!



Down boy, down.



Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good!!! I got a pack of Pecan Sandies hid around here, somewhere...



Oh yeah...i had pork roast, some of them sauteed green beans in garlic and olive oil, and mashed taters and gravy!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Teehee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keep at it, and next time your out, I`ll put a rain frog on you. Slick, slimey, bugeyed rainfrog. The kind that gives warts....


----------



## Seth carter (May 3, 2010)

go read my new thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep at it, and next time your out, I`ll put a rain frog on you. Slick, slimey, bugeyed rainfrog. The kind that gives warts....


 
That just sounds gross...


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

Hola my friends...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That just sounds gross...





Somehow or another, one of them accidently tried to cross the chicken pen the other day. It ain`t doin` too good!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Hola my friends...



Howdy, Halo!

Why do all them trout in your avatar look surprised?


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Halo!
> 
> Why do all them trout in your avatar look surprised?



I neeked up on them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Somehow or another, one of them accidently tried to cross the chicken pen the other day. It ain`t doin` too good!


 
He got hen pecked huh?? 



rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Halo!
> 
> Why do all them trout in your avatar look surprised?


 


Hey Sean


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep at it, and next time your out, I`ll put a rain frog on you. Slick, slimey, bugeyed rainfrog. The kind that gives warts....



I like little bugeyed rainfrogs. Frogs is cool!!



Seth carter said:


> go read my new thread



Only if you say please.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sean



Howdy Sparky! I saw yo picture tonight at the local messican establishment! They're gettin' all cranked up for Cinco de Mayo...


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why do all them trout in your avatar look surprised?



Could be they were in awe over the sharpness of that Tabor blade when I broke it out! 
Or could be their lack of high quality H2O!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I like little bugeyed rainfrogs. Frogs is cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you say please.





What about these cute little things?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Howdy Sparky! I saw yo picture tonight at the local messican establishment! They're gettin' all cranked up for Cinco de Mayo...


 
Spaniard dadstinkingummit, Spaniard...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

OK
bills paid and sorry snowy but nuthin left over to pay yours with this time.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What about these cute little things?



Um, no...I don't like him. I likek froggies, but not snakies. Ew.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spaniard dadstinkingummit, Spaniard...



Spaniard.....Mexican

Tomato.......Tomahto.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What about these cute little things?



Might as well go fix a big ol' pot of coffee!! No sleeping fo me tonight! At least not now...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go read my new thread


let me eat a few more paint chips first. 


DeltaHalo said:


> Could be they were in awe over the sharpness of that Tabor blade when I broke it out!
> Or could be their lack of high quality H2O!


Yes, i spotted the Raleigh bling amongst all the dead fish.


Nicodemus said:


> What about these cute little things?


NIC!!!!! QUIT THAT!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spaniard dadstinkingummit, Spaniard...


Spaniard, mexican, pasty white pot bellied stallion. I sure wish you would make up your mind what your lineage is.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Spaniard.....Mexican
> 
> Tomato.......Tomahto.



That's exactly what I was thinkin!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Since Tabor blades were mentioned, here is my newest one, got this past Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Spaniard.....Mexican
> 
> Tomato.......Tomahto.


 
Spanish Woman







Mexican Woman






Understand a little better now??


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

BTW Sparks, I have a new arch enemy that dodges 180gr hydra-shocks livin in my barn! I need you to bring yo weapons to DOG, tween you, me, and crackerdave, we should be able to flush him out! Might have to moke' him out!


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
Taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
To taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadows

Puts a song
In this heart of mine
Puts a smile on my face every time

'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Ooh, I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
You can see it in my eyes
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, it makes me high
Ooh, I love a rainy night
You know I do, yeah, yeah
I love a rainy night

I love a rainy night
You can see it in my eyes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Since Tabor blades were mentioned, here is my newest one, got this past Friday.



That's a nice one Nic. I got a primitive folder headed my way. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> BTW Sparks, I have a new arch enemy that dodges 180gr hydra-shocks livin in my barn! I need you to bring yo weapons to DOG, tween you, me, and crackerdave, we should be able to flush him out! Might have to moke' him out!


 




Benji314 said:


> Well, I love a rainy night
> I love a rainy night
> I love to hear the thunder
> Watch the lightning
> ...


 
Dang, Benji has been possessed by Self...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spanish Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is the same lady, just the pics were taken 20 years apart.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Since Tabor blades were mentioned, here is my newest one, got this past Friday.



Veeeeery Nice! I really love the different inserts he is using now! Bout time for me to place an order! Gotta do it soon though, we bout to get cut back at work...AGAIN!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spanish Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Nope I ain't gunna say nuthin about your momma.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Veeeeery Nice! I really love the different inserts he is using now! Bout time for me to place an order! Gotta do it soon though, we bout to get cut back at work...AGAIN!



Thanks! I think that is either 6 or 7 of his blades I now own. I`m still decidin` what my next one of his will be. It will have desert ironwood handles though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is the same lady, just the pics were taken 20 years apart.


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Evenin' all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nope I ain't gunna say nuthin about your momma.


 
Watch it crusty..



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks! I think that is either 6 or 7 of his blades I now own. I`m still decidin` what my next one of his will be. It will have desert ironwood handles though.


 
I know which one it won't be!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

I'm off to Dani-land Dreamland now, y'all. That rain has made me sleepy...of course a full belly helps too!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Well, I love a rainy night
> I love a rainy night
> I love to hear the thunder
> Watch the lightning
> ...



Eddie Rabbitt? 
Seriously?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it crusty..
> 
> 
> 
> I know which one it won't be!!





What you talkin` about? Show me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to Dani-land Dreamland now, y'all. That rain has made me sleepy...of course a full belly helps too!


 
Nite Dani..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to Dani-land Dreamland now, y'all. That rain has made me sleepy...of course a full belly helps too!



night Belle

I am not too far behind ya. I have a stubborn cold that is wearin me down.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=525810



Nice!! I have 3 of Raleighs damascus knives.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Snowy, as an adopted member of the Nicodemus Clan, I tried to vote but my stupid page wouldn't load!!


Thanks for tryin at least Belle!! 


DeltaHalo said:


> Hola my friends...


Hey Sean! 


Sterlo58 said:


> OK
> bills paid and sorry snowy but nuthin left over to pay yours with this time.


 oh well, 

Hows Sam and his bow doin? 



Benji314 said:


> Well, I love a rainy night
> I love a rainy night
> I love to hear the thunder
> Watch the lightning
> ...





How CUUUUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Nite, Little Red!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice!! I have 3 of Raleighs damascus knives.


 
You quoted me too fast. That was the wrong one.

Here it is.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533413&highlight=


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Hey snowy,
Sam has been practicing but baseball has been takin priority. I got me a used recurve too and we have been slayin some stuffed animals.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to Dani-land Dreamland now, y'all. That rain has made me sleepy...of course a full belly helps too!



Night Belle!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite Dani..



Nitey nite! 



Sterlo58 said:


> night Belle
> 
> I am not too far behind ya. I have a stubborn cold that is wearin me down.



That's another reason I'm hittin the hay. I've been fightin' a crud, and it's gonna be some good sleep tonight with all that rain!



Nicodemus said:


> Nite, Little Red!!



Nite Big Grouch!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You quoted me too fast. That was the wrong one.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533413&highlight=



Dang Miguel - That is a fine lookin blade.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowy,
> Sam has been practicing but baseball has been takin priority. I got me a used recurve too and we have been slayin some stuffed animals.



Sounds like fun all the way around!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You quoted me too fast. That was the wrong one.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533413&highlight=



I like that one even better. Fine lookin` knife. 

Only modern knives I use any more are Raleighs. One of his that I own skinned 7 deer before it needed touchin` up a little, and it would still shave you. You just had to bear down a little more.  

For older time period blades, I use knives of my makin`, or Choctawlb.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You quoted me too fast. That was the wrong one.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533413&highlight=



Did ya'll see my birfday present from a WOW who will remain nameless? 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521055


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sean!



Howdy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You quoted me too fast. That was the wrong one.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533413&highlight=



That's a shonuff purty one there too! I need one of those damascus with the file work all the way down the spine! Those are sharp!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did ya'll see my birfday present from a WOW who will remain nameless?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521055





Dan makes a fine knife too! Which knife?


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did ya'll see my birfday present from a WOW who will remain nameless?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521055



Sweet!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did ya'll see my birfday present from a WOW who will remain nameless?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521055



Fine lookin blade bama. Dan got the colors right for ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

Little Red, the boat is on standby...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did ya'll see my birfday present from a WOW who will remain nameless?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521055


 
Nice and it comes with a very classy sheath too..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Man I luv me some beef vegetable stew with dumplins in it.....

What I don't love is not waitin til it cools off some.......done burnt the roof of my mouth slick with them dumplins...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dan makes a fine knife too! Which knife?



the 2nd one, Nic. Crimson and white with a Sheath with the Alabama script "A" on it.
Words failed me when i saw it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> the 2nd one, Nic. Crimson and white with a Sheath with the Alabama script "A" on it.
> Words failed me when i saw it.





I figured that was it. I like that blade!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

night all......cold remedy is kickin in and I am goin to bed while the coughin has stopped.

Later


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Little Red, the boat is on standby...



Thank you! I forgot to close my window when I went downstairs to get my clothes outta the dryer, and figured I'd refresh the page to see if anything exciting happened...Thanks Nick!!!! Love you!

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 3, 2010)

It's that time.....
nite y'all....


----------



## Benji314 (May 3, 2010)

Ok maybe mini me is down for the count. Little booger didn't go down eay that's for sure. 

YES Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

looking at Scooter/60grit/yellowhammer/Scooter1/Sparky1/Miguel Cervantes weather radar, it looks like this rain has set in for the night.
Which means the roads at my hunting place are gonna be so sloppy tomorrow, i may not be able to get around. If the rain is gone by tomorrow afternoon that is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

I'll check in later to see who's keepin the pot stirred. Gotta go do a few more OSHA modules right now...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2010)

i'm outta here, folks!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

Everybody done gone to bed??


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Everybody done gone to bed??



Not everyone, but a nap sure does sound good right about now.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not everyone, but a nap sure does sound good right about now.



you gonna run da loader, huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Everybody done gone to bed??


Just got done watchin Death Race 

Hi Sista! 


dougefresh said:


> Not everyone, but a nap sure does sound good right about now.



Mornin Doug!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just got done watchin Death Race
> 
> Hi Sista!
> 
> ...


I'm flippin thru Hulu to see what they got, but my eyes are getting to heavy to hold open & the rain sounds sooooo good!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just got done watchin Death Race
> 
> Hi Sista!
> 
> ...



Mornin Snowy Don't know ifin you saw where I will have your quiltsista vote on you pic on FB. I can't get on there at work and don't have a FB.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2010)

That's it, can't handle it no mo!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm flippin thru Hulu to see what they got, but my eyes are getting to heavy to hold open & the rain sounds sooooo good!!


Ahh yall took the rain, yay!


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Snowy Don't know ifin you saw where I will have your quiltsista vote on you pic on FB. I can't get on there at work and don't have a FB.


Thanks Doug!!! 

I hope I get it...dunno if I will..  Either way...the boats will get done somehow 



Keebs said:


> That's it, can't handle it no mo!!


Night Sista!


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh yall took the rain, yay!
> Thanks Doug!!!
> 
> I hope I get it...dunno if I will..  Either way...the boats will get done somehow
> ...



I hope you do win. With me it either I have the money and not the time or have the time and not the money. I did work on my seat post for my boat at work the other night. Got them home and still have some modifing to do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2010)

Dang rain!!........Just got internet connection back.....Maybe??..........Don't know how long it will last??


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang rain!!........Just got internet connection back.....Maybe??..........Don't know how long it will last??



Mornin Rutt


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I hope you do win. With me it either I have the money and not the time or have the time and not the money. I did work on my seat post for my boat at work the other night. Got them home and still have some modifing to do.


Well hopefully ya catch a break somewhere soon!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang rain!!........Just got internet connection back.....Maybe??..........Don't know how long it will last??


Hey Mitch!  Yall aint monsooned out down yonder, is ya?


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Hello everybody who is still awake and kicking!


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well hopefully ya catch a break somewhere soon!!!


Yep maybe one day they will hire me some help. Till then SGG will just have to keep spending all my OT money.


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hello everybody who is still awake and kicking!


What up DJHow the 3D shoot go over the weekend?


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Had a blast! Came home slap wore out I think I walked at least 6 or so miles that weekend. The targets was spread out. I got a post of pictures under 3d archeryhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534655


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hello everybody who is still awake and kicking!


Hey DJ 


dougefresh said:


> Yep maybe one day they will hire me some help. Till then SGG will just have to keep spending all my OT money.


Yeah, I spent Na's OT $ too  

I need me one of then job things 


deerehauler said:


> Had a blast! Came home slap wore out I think I walked at least 6 or so miles that weekend. The targets was spread out. I got a post of pictures under 3d archeryhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534655


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Rutt


Morning Doug!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  Yall aint monsooned out down yonder, is ya?


Heavy wide spread rain kills the satellite internet connection!!



deerehauler said:


> Hello everybody who is still awake and kicking!


Whasup DJ!!..........not going to be here much longer


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> :



Well Good evening 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Doug!!
> 
> Heavy wide spread rain kills the satellite internet connection!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!..........not going to be here much longer



Hey ya Mitch! Dont blame ya I would be wound down and in the bed myself if I was off work!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Had a blast! Came home slap wore out I think I walked at least 6 or so miles that weekend. The targets was spread out. I got a post of pictures under 3d archeryhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534655


Looks like an easy course for the training wheel crowd!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Doug!!
> 
> Heavy wide spread rain kills the satellite internet connection!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!..........not going to be here much longer


Well that stinks!!  Me either...bout time to shut down for the night!


deerehauler said:


> Well Good evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya Mitch! Dont blame ya I would be wound down and in the bed myself if I was off work!


Evenin DJ 


Alright...bed time! Night Yall!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Had a blast! Came home slap wore out I think I walked at least 6 or so miles that weekend. The targets was spread out. I got a post of pictures under 3d archeryhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534655


Cool stuff to shoot at. Looks like it was fun.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> Yeah, I spent Na's OT $ too
> 
> I need me one of then job things


Can you do lectric work


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well that stinks!!  Me either...bout time to shut down for the night!
> 
> Evenin DJ
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.............Good night Snowy, and everyone else!!.......Catch Ya'll sometime tomorrow!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like an easy course for the training wheel crowd!!




Yep they set the coarse alot easier than we set them at out Shoots



dougefresh said:


> Cool stuff to shoot at. Looks like it was fun.
> 
> :



Oh it was a blast!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well that stinks!!  Me either...bout time to shut down for the night!
> 
> Evenin DJ
> 
> ...



Have a great night


----------



## dougefresh (May 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well that stinks!!  Me either...bout time to shut down for the night!
> 
> Evenin DJ
> 
> ...


Night Snowy.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.............Good night Snowy, and everyone else!!.......Catch Ya'll sometime tomorrow!!


NIght Rutt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

Have I told anyone how much I hate OSHA?? 4 more modules to go, then the final exam...... I think I'm going crosseyed.


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have I told anyone how much I hate OSHA?? 4 more modules to go, then the final exam...... I think I'm going crosseyed.



Our OSHA training stuff is a pain also!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Our OSHA training stuff is a pain also!


 
I am a huge proponent of natural selection, if folks were so stupid as to put themselves in harms way two huge benefits would occur; reduction in faulty gene pools, and more jobs available for competant workers....


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am a huge proponent of natural selection, if folks were so stupid as to put themselves in harms way two huge benefits would occur; reduction in faulty gene pools, and more jobs available for competant workers....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

OK shut eye time. You and Doug keep it down in here, I don't like to be awaken by loud noises..


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK shut eye time. You and Doug keep it down in here, I don't like to be awaken by loud noises..



Will see what we can do Have a good one!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

home sweet home at last, 21 hours and 7 states all at once was a little too much

got a few pics ill post up in the morning.


came home to a doe in the front yard and 2 in the neighbors yard


----------



## Turkeypaw (May 4, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> home sweet home at last, 21 hours and 7 states all at once was a little too much
> 
> got a few pics ill post up in the morning.
> 
> ...


Come back when you can stay longer Blip.

Hey Turkeypaw you aint eatin some of that burnt stuff from last week are ya?


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


i went thru yer neck of the woods today, almost burnt something down to awake you up but.....no time much go!


dougefresh said:


> Come back when you can stay longer Blip.



will do,

night doods.


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



What up T paw long time no chat hope all is well!


----------



## Turkeypaw (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What up T paw long time no chat hope all is well!


Everything is good here. How y'all been?


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Everything is good here. How y'all been?



Hangin in there! Been purty quiet around here on nights anymore!


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2010)

*Stupid thing*



SnowHunter said:


> I got a favor to ask The Drivel Nation....can yall go here (http://www.facebook.com/#!/iloveboating ), join, and "like" the photo I entered?? If I win, I get a $300 spree to thier store for some much needed supplies for the boats  REAAAAAAAAALLY appreciate it!!!



Snowy,
It don't give me an option to vote....


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 4, 2010)

Morning drive-by folks. Rain is almost here too. See ya'll in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2010)

Mornin' Knuckledraggers!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin' Knuckledraggers!



Who you callin a knuckledragger?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin' Knuckledraggers!


 
Mornin Sweety.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sweety.



You get your OSHA studyin done. 
Gotta luv that stuff.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



well, well, well 



MORNIN YALL!!!!


Dang it was foggy out this morning...couldn't see 20ft on any side of my house


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> well, well, well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I needed a boat to navigate the front yard! 
5.5 and still coming down!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I needed a boat to navigate the front yard!
> 5.5 and still coming down!



YIKES!!!! 

Is the chicken pen gonna be alright with all that rain??


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 4, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!


----------



## Benji314 (May 4, 2010)

Mornin' folks! Got mini me up and eating breakfast. Got to take him for a haircut shortly then going to see about a truck for me.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks!


Mornin Stranger 


Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks! Got mini me up and eating breakfast. Got to take him for a haircut shortly then going to see about a truck for me.



Oh haircuts, fuuuuuuun  good luck with the truck!


----------



## Benji314 (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Stranger
> 
> 
> Oh haircuts, fuuuuuuun  good luck with the truck!



He actually does great when it comes to getting haircuts and seeing the doctor. Now it doesn't hurt that both of them are rather actractive young women. At least he has good taste.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Mornin`.  Wetter`n a fish here...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> YIKES!!!!
> 
> Is the chicken pen gonna be alright with all that rain??



Yeah, 'bout got the washes diverted from them, but MAN, you outta see the creek & pond!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs, make room, you`re gonna have some free biddies.   Soon...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks!


Heeyyyy Sulli! 



Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks! Got mini me up and eating breakfast. Got to take him for a haircut shortly then going to see about a truck for me.


Don't forget your camera!  



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Wetter`n a fish here...



 Mornin sugarplum 
Hey, did you see where I wanna get on your list for the ladyfinger peas???


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, make room, you`re gonna have some free biddies.   Soon...



I thought Slip was building him a pen?  I still have one setting, waiting to see what she hatches out, still have to get at LEAST one turkey egg out from under her every single day!  I've gotta get a pen for the ducks & the turkey to go in & let the chickens have the big pen!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin sugarplum
> Hey, did you see where I wanna get on your list for the ladyfinger peas???





Yep, got you covered!

You see my post just above yours?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, got you covered!
> 
> You see my post just above yours?



read & answered.............. oh, 'nother question............. could you use some cherry wood?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> read & answered.............. oh, 'nother question............. could you use some cherry wood?





Nah, I don`t need any. Thanks though!

Slip thinks these biddies have a catch to em. Donnie Poole wants some, we`re gonna keep a few, and if you don`t take some, I`m gonna feed em to the varmints...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I don`t need any. Thanks though!
> 
> Slip thinks these biddies have a catch to em. Donnie Poole wants some, we`re gonna keep a few, and if you don`t take some, I`m gonna feed em to the varmints...



 No, no varmit feeding, I have "adopted kinfolk" in Bronwood, I'll see if they want them!! 
plus, I'll have a talk with slip about them.............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no varmit feeding, I have "adopted kinfolk" in Bronwood, I'll see if they want them!!
> plus, I'll have a talk with slip about them.............





I figured that would get your attention!!   

Duty calls! Later folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He actually does great when it comes to getting haircuts and seeing the doctor. Now it doesn't hurt that both of them are rather actractive young women. At least he has good taste.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Wetter`n a fish here...


Mornin Nick! 



Keebs said:


> Yeah, 'bout got the washes diverted from them, but MAN, you outta see the creek & pond!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I figured that would get your attention!!
> 
> Duty calls! Later folks.


 you just LOVE yanking my heart strings doncha!  we'll get'em taken care of! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Nick!



I'll try to get some decent pics this afternoon and show you!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you just LOVE yanking my heart strings doncha!  we'll get'em taken care of!





They wouldn`t feel a thing... 


Hey Snow!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They wouldn`t feel a thing...
> 
> 
> Hey Snow!!!



My heart strings or the biddies?!?! 
Just hush, you ain't feeding them things to the critters, so just hush!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My heart strings or the biddies?!?!
> Just hush, you ain't feeding them things to the critters, so just hush!





Yes Dear!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Dear!!



That's better.................... now, just let me know how many I have to re-locate and I'll already be getting them a new home!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

heart strings? Biddies?
what in the world did i stumble in on?
Gotta run!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> heart strings? Biddies?
> what in the world did i stumble in on?
> Gotta run!



~~snuffle~~snuffle~~ Nic making me cry over him feeding biddies to the critters, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum............. 
Mornin'..............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2010)

WELL GOOD MORNIN DRIBBLERS 

What a change from yesterday today is starting out to be  Winds blew 60+ mph and there was times that the dust was so think you couldn't see the other side of the canyon today the sun is shinin and the wind is clam, at least here in the canyon in town they say it's still blowing in Spokane and the temp has dropped so there is a wind chill of about 17  but so far it's nice here  

Man the hummers are showin up in HERDS and are getting real use to me and the camera and givin me some good shots at them


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Hi Mikey, I'm still waiting on my Hummers to show back up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi Mikey, I'm still waiting on my Hummers to show back up!


 

Mornin KEEBS  guess they got tired of bein wet and have moved up here to the Great Northwest   I've posted a bunch of shots in the photo forum of my little buddies even got them landing on my shoulder.sleeve and pics of one on my finger already


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin KEEBS  guess they got tired of bein wet and have moved up here to the Great Northwest   I've posted a bunch of shots in the photo forum of my little buddies even got them landing on my shoulder.sleeve and pics of one on my finger already



A friend of mine a couple hours due west of me said her's have done the same thing, which, they did this last year as well, we're thinking the "scouts" came in, checked it out & have gone to get the rest of the crew! 
NOW, you have to tell me your secret to getting them so close to you, at her house as soon as you walk out the door, they skeedadle, no hanging around, and she has swarms of them but she can't get close like you do!  Needless to say, she has been intrigued by your pictures that I have shown her!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~snuffle~~snuffle~~ Nic making me cry over him feeding biddies to the critters, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum.............
> Mornin'..............







I love it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2010)

Gotta carry my black lab to the vet, she swam and played with some kids Sunday and now she can hardly walk??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta carry my black lab to the vet, she swam and played with some kids Sunday and now she can hardly walk??



Wow  Hope she's alright


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> A friend of mine a couple hours due west of me said her's have done the same thing, which, they did this last year as well, we're thinking the "scouts" came in, checked it out & have gone to get the rest of the crew!
> NOW, you have to tell me your secret to getting them so close to you, at her house as soon as you walk out the door, they skeedadle, no hanging around, and she has swarms of them but she can't get close like you do! Needless to say, she has been intrigued by your pictures that I have shown her!


 
Don't ya remember KEEBS I'm the HUMMINBIRD WHISPER 
No real trick that I know of I just spend a lot of time standing around the feeders letting them get use to me and glad your friend enjoys lookin at the pics almost as mush as I enjoy tryin to get better and better ones . Took about 40 just a bit ago and didn't like any of them so time to delete and try again 


Hey QUACKERS sometimes they are just like us and if they go to hard they just get kind of stoveup. How old?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I love it!!!


    see? sugarplum works just fine! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta carry my black lab to the vet, she swam and played with some kids Sunday and now she can hardly walk??


 Hope she's ok! 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't ya remember KEEBS I'm the HUMMINBIRD WHISPER
> No real trick that I know of I just spend a lot of time standing around the feeders letting them get use to me and glad your friend enjoys lookin at the pics almost as mush as I enjoy tryin to get better and better ones . Took about 40 just a bit ago and didn't like any of them so time to delete and try again
> 
> 
> Hey QUACKERS sometimes they are just like us and if they go to hard they just get kind of stoveup. How old?



 that's what I told her! 
Ditto on the dog too!


----------



## Bubbette (May 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta carry my black lab to the vet, she swam and played with some kids Sunday and now she can hardly walk??



Hope she's alright. When mine get like that I give them a Deramax at night. It's kind of like doggie Advil. The next morning they are playing like puppies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't ya remember KEEBS I'm the HUMMINBIRD WHISPER
> No real trick that I know of I just spend a lot of time standing around the feeders letting them get use to me and glad your friend enjoys lookin at the pics almost as mush as I enjoy tryin to get better and better ones . Took about 40 just a bit ago and didn't like any of them so time to delete and try again
> 
> 
> Hey QUACKERS sometimes they are just like us and if they go to hard they just get kind of stoveup. How old?




She's only 3 and gets ran every day??

Headed out the door to the vet now, gotta make sure my baby gal is okay!!


----------



## Buck (May 4, 2010)

Ever loan out tools and then forget who you loaned them too?  Happens to me all the time.  

For months I have been looking for my belt sander and couldn’t remember who I loaned it to.    I called everyone and their brother and no one knew anything about it.    I’ve been stewing over this for months and months and ran out of hope of ever finding it.   

A few minutes ago my cell phone rang and the voice on the other end, “Hey, you missing a belt sander?”


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's only 3 and gets ran every day??
> 
> Headed out the door to the vet now, gotta make sure my baby gal is okay!!





Hope she is okay!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2010)

hey all!     Nice pics Mike...love the birdies.     Hope ur lab is ok there Quack.      Nic, don't be feeding no biddies to the critters!     Hey there Keebs.       Well it's official, I gotta go back to work on Thursday.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Here, here!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534886


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Ever loan out tools and then forget who you loaned them too?  Happens to me all the time.
> 
> For months I have been looking for my belt sander and couldn’t remember who I loaned it to.    I called everyone and their brother and no one knew anything about it.    I’ve been stewing over this for months and months and ran out of hope of ever finding it.
> 
> A few minutes ago my cell phone rang and the voice on the other end, “Hey, you missing a belt sander?”


Hey Buck?  They make a nifty little tool to help you with things like this, it's called..................................................
















sticky notes! 



boneboy96 said:


> hey all!     Nice pics Mike...love the birdies.     Hope ur lab is ok there Quack.      Nic, don't be feeding no biddies to the critters!     Hey there Keebs.       Well it's official, I gotta go back to work on Thursday.



Well, then the green pills did their job!!  Hey, at least you have a job to go back to!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, here!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534886



there - there!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Keebs, you comin` to see us?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Buck?  They make a nifty little tool to help you with things like this, it's called..................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya.      I'll say this...that cervical traction device is better than any pills out there!       Don't get me wrong...the pills are great too!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?



hey Heather, did ya get any pics of the camper posted?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

i wanna go turkey hunting/scouting!!!!!
Pretty sure my stuck would be stuck by the time i drove 100yards off the road.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you comin` to see us?


gonna try!  At least this time I know the way! 



OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?


HEEYYYYY sista!! 



boneboy96 said:


> I hear ya.      I'll say this...that cervical traction device is better than any pills out there!       Don't get me wrong...the pills are great too!



I'm just glad you're feeling better!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i wanna go turkey hunting/scouting!!!!!
> Pretty sure my *stuck would be stuck* by the time i drove 100yards off the road.



HHhhmmmm, glad I know driverleze so I know what you're trying to say......................


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2010)

thanks Keebs...me too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i wanna go turkey hunting/scouting!!!!!
> Pretty sure my stuck would be stuck by the time i drove 100yards off the road.





I got two good trucks, and about 100 yards of rope...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey Heather, did ya get any pics of the camper posted?



Hey Bobbo!  no, not yet...  I'll take some this afternoon..(but don't hold your breath...you know how I am with posting pictures..)



rhbama3 said:


> i wanna go turkey hunting/scouting!!!!!
> Pretty sure my stuck would be stuck by the time i drove 100yards off the road.



Please don't get your stuck stuck!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEEYYYYY sista!!



Hey Sista!



Nicodemus said:


> I got two good trucks, and about 100 yards of rope...



How do you drive 2 trucks?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Bobbo!  no, not yet...  I'll take some this afternoon..(but don't hold your breath...you know how I am with posting pictures..)
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't get your stuck stuck!!!!



yeah, getting stuck stuck would be bad bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you drive 2 trucks?





I`m good. Very good.


----------



## Benji314 (May 4, 2010)

No truck yet


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> No truck yet



 being to picky??


----------



## Benji314 (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> being to picky??


I refuse to pay new truck prices for a used truck. These folks done lost their minds.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

mannnnnn yesterday on the drive i saw 3 hawks, 8 geese, 10 turkeys, 2 coyotes and 3 deer (those were in my yard though)


all of that going 80 down the freeway!! i think imma move up there soon.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I refuse to pay new truck prices for a used truck. These folks done lost their minds.


 don't blame ya, the worlds done gone crazy as if it weren't crazy enough already! 



slip said:


> i think imma move up there soon.


 bite your tongue!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

SLIP!!! 50 lashes for that!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't blame ya, the worlds done gone crazy as if it weren't crazy enough already!
> 
> 
> bite your tongue!


ill send you a post carrrrrrrd


SnowHunter said:


> SLIP!!! 50 lashes for that!



ok fine ill send you one too.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, here!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534886





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you comin` to see us?



yes. she just may not know it yet. but she'll be there


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> ill send you a post carrrrrrrd
> 
> ok fine ill send you one too.


Nope, not good enough............... 



slip said:


> yes. she just may not know it yet. but she'll be there



 Oh *Reaaally*???   We gonna "co-ordinate" our arrival this time?!?!?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Ever loan out tools and then forget who you loaned them too?  Happens to me all the time.
> 
> For months I have been looking for my belt sander and couldn’t remember who I loaned it to.    I called everyone and their brother and no one knew anything about it.    I’ve been stewing over this for months and months and ran out of hope of ever finding it.
> 
> A few minutes ago my cell phone rang and the voice on the other end, “Hey, you missing a belt sander?”


  




slip said:


> ill send you a post carrrrrrrd
> 
> 
> ok fine ill send you one too.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 4, 2010)

Well how do you do folks..  Haveing fun yet???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh *Reaaally*???   We gonna "co-ordinate" our arrival this time?!?!?



this oughta get good....


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well how do you do folks..  Haveing fun yet???



 how bout you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?


 
I see Dulcinea made it.... OK, packin up and headin home. I'll rejoin the party in about an hour or so..


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this oughta get good....



whut? we're good at missing each other...........


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see Dulcinea made it.... OK, packin up and headin home. I'll rejoin the party in about an hour or so..



Later shuggums!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

oh sure, now that it is too late to do anything, the sun comes out.
Oh well, maybe tomorrow......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh sure, now that it is too late to do anything, the sun comes out.
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow......



Been out here most of the day... HAWT  20 minutes on the boats and I was done for


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2010)

what a bad day...can't wait for tomorrow to get here.......Afternoon all


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, not good enough...............
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *Reaaally*???   We gonna "co-ordinate" our arrival this time?!?!?


imma put a bike flag on you.




rhbama3 said:


> oh sure, now that it is too late to do anything, the sun comes out.
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow......



been sunny here all day


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh sure, now that it is too late to do anything, the sun comes out.
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow......


tomorrow, tomorrow, there's always, tomorrow........... go for it Annie!  



SnowHunter said:


> Been out here most of the day... HAWT  20 minutes on the boats and I was done for



It's JUST in the last 30 min's or so quit here!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what a bad day...can't wait for tomorrow to get here.......Afternoon all


Afternoon! 



slip said:


> imma put a bike flag on you.
> 
> been sunny here all day



you wear one, I'll wear one..............


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 4, 2010)

Afternoon individuals!


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2010)

*Afternoon*

Hey there KEEBS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2010)

Pups okay, somehow she managed to tear the padding on her paws getting in and out of the pool.

Thanks for the phone calls, texts, and thoughts!!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pups okay, somehow she managed to tear the padding on her paws getting in and out of the pool.
> 
> Thanks for the phone calls, texts, and thoughts!!



awesome


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2010)

*Great*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Pups okay, somehow she managed to tear the padding on her paws getting in and out of the pool.
> 
> Thanks for the phone calls, texts, and thoughts!!



Great news.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it Quack-bro!!

time to see if the 4 wheeler will crank and run.
I'm gonna get muddy tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon individuals!


Chuckiepoo!!!!!!!!



jmfauver said:


> Hey there KEEBS






Hooked On Quack said:


> Pups okay, somehow she managed to tear the padding on her paws getting in and out of the pool.
> 
> Thanks for the phone calls, texts, and thoughts!!






rhbama3 said:


> Glad to hear it Quack-bro!!
> 
> time to see if the 4 wheeler will crank and run.
> I'm gonna get muddy tomorrow!


 but, but, but, what ya gonna do wiff Muddy when ya get him???


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

3 mo days, 3 mo days.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Hey y'all. Just passing thru!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> 3 mo days, 3 mo days.






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all. Just passing thru!!!



 Hey Sista!!!


----------



## Strych9 (May 4, 2010)

Hey yall!  Glad your pups alright Quack!  Hope she heals up quick.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chuckiepoo!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



im talkin bout turkey hunting for 5 days

my last chance


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> im talkin bout turkey hunting for 5 days
> 
> my last chance


I know what you mean!!
I think my co-workers are trying to kill me.  The last two weeks of turkey season and all of a sudden they are writing vacation days in all over the calendar. Gonna be some serious negotiating going on tomorrow. 
Going to take the 4 wheeler to my lease in stewart county tomorrow and check all the usual suspect places for tracks and strut zones. I'll prolly take at least 3 days off between now and the end of turkey season.
I just gotta get #3 somehow, some way.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean!!
> I think my co-workers are trying to kill me.  The last two weeks of turkey season and all of a sudden they are writing vacation days in all over the calendar. Gonna be some serious negotiating going on tomorrow.
> Going to take the 4 wheeler to my lease in stewart county tomorrow and check all the usual suspect places for tracks and strut zones. I'll prolly take at least 3 days off between now and the end of turkey season.
> I just gotta get #3 somehow, some way.



you already kilt two! i aint got nothin yet.

i didnt want to kill another jake, wanted to hold out and wait for a long beard but its so late i dunno if i could let one pass.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Hey boy, you ain`t goin` nowhere! You hear me!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> you already kilt two! i aint got nothin yet.
> 
> i didnt want to kill another jake, wanted to hold out and wait for a long beard but its so late i dunno if i could let one pass.



I killed a jake for two reasons: I wanted some meat, and i wanted his cape. I have a buckwing jake decoy and for 3 years he wore a jake cape and fan i sutured onto its back. I killed 3 nice gobblers that literally ran in to confront him. I even shot one while he was standing on one leg about to spur "Newgene". There is no substitute for the real thing or as close as i can get to it anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna get muddy tomorrow!


 


Keebs said:


> but, but, but, what ya gonna do wiff Muddy when ya get him???


 
Dangit!!! Beat me to it 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all. Just passing thru!!!


 
thru what?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey boy, you ain`t goin` nowhere! You hear me!!!


 
Hey Sugarplum..


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey boy, you ain`t goin` nowhere! You hear me!!!


but but but!!!! they got so many critters


rhbama3 said:


> I killed a jake for two reasons: I wanted some meat, and i wanted his cape. I have a buckwing jake decoy and for 3 years he wore a jake cape and fan i sutured onto its back. I killed 3 nice gobblers that literally ran in to confront him. I even shot one while he was standing on one leg about to spur "Newgene". There is no substitute for the real thing or as close as i can get to it anyway.



nothing wrong with killin one, i just realllllly want my first long beard but at the last week of the season, if its legal i might just take it...

i've been tryin out a strutin tom this year, but every time i set up they always come from the other side of the tree's or something like that, so they never get a veiw of him.

dang rookies


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> but but but!!!! they got so many critters
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with killin one, i just realllllly want my first long beard but at the last week of the season, if its legal i might just take it...
> ...



Just my opinion, but i wouldn't use a strutting tom. When a Gobbler see's another gobbler, you are forcing him to decide if he feels like fighting or not if he comes in. It's good when you are wanting to kill a dominant bird, but it will run off a lot of two year olds. Your results may vary.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit!!! Beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy, weather man!  



slip said:


> but but but!!!! they got so many critters
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with killin one, i just realllllly want my first long beard but at the last week of the season, if its legal i might just take it...
> ...





I didn`t call no names, but you knew who I was hollerin` at! 

I don`t care if you have to sweep wild game off the porch, there`s so many of em...you ain`t leavin` Georgia to go off to some forsaken land where folks talk funny and they ain`t got decent food.

End of discussion.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, weather man!


So did you get the 5+ inches of rain I told you about ??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So did you get the 5+ inches of rain I told you about ??





Just checked, 5 and 2/10ths. Lot of rain for less than 24 hours!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So did you get the 5+ inches of rain I told you about ??



I don't know what the official total was, but all the ditches are full, and Lee County is under a flood watch. I'd say it was at least 3.75 inches or more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just checked, 5 and 2/10ths. Lot of rain for less than 24 hours!


 
I reckon that qualifies for 5+ inches.... Just glad it was nothin more than rain. Keebs said she slept with her water wings on just in case..


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon that qualifies for 5+ inches.... Just glad it was nothin more than rain. Keebs said she slept with her water wings on just in case..



dood we flew out of hartsfield just before sun rise, we had to sit on the run way and wait because the wind was 30+ knots and reallllly heavy rain. it was crazy! like a roller coaster with no tracks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

And 500 yards from the house this evenin`, where the creek crosses Mayhaw, (Robert, you know where) I had a 4 foot cottonmouth get away from me. He got off the road before I got to him, and then got to the water before I could get to him, thanks to bad knees. Any other time or anybody else, and the hateful things would stop and show fight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And 500 yards from the house this evenin`, where the creek crosses Mayhaw, (Robert, you know where) I had a 4 foot cottonmouth get away from me. He got off the road before I got to him, and then got to the water before I could get to him, thanks to bad knees. Any other time or anybody else, and the hateful things would stop and show fight.


 
Oughta be good pig huntin with the water up, forcin em' out to the edges.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oughta be good pig huntin with the water up, forcin em' out to the edges.



good for pigs, but all this rain might have been disastrous for the nesting turkeys and poults.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And 500 yards from the house this evenin`, where the creek crosses Mayhaw, (Robert, you know where) I had a 4 foot cottonmouth get away from me. He got off the road before I got to him, and then got to the water before I could get to him, thanks to bad knees. Any other time or anybody else, and the hateful things would stop and show fight.



a four foot moccassin? good lawd, i hate to think how big around he was.
With all this rain, a slow ride around Chickasaw oughta get you all the serpents you want. That place is wrapped up in rattlers and mocc's.


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

Mornin Folks. BBL gots to go check on my Battard see what he is tearin up now


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oughta be good pig huntin with the water up, forcin em' out to the edges.




For sure!!



rhbama3 said:


> good for pigs, but all this rain might have been disastrous for the nesting turkeys and poults.



I really hate that too, Robert! 



rhbama3 said:


> a four foot moccassin? good lawd, i hate to think how big around he was.
> With all this rain, a slow ride around Chickasaw oughta get you all the serpents you want. That place is wrapped up in rattlers and mocc's.





Although this one lives close to me, I might never see it again. I`ll be watchful though. 

I have always said that if I ever get snakebit, it will be at home. I`m bad to walk around here barefooted, with my thoughts elsewhere, instead of payin` attention to what I`m doin`.  I gotta start payin` more attention...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

Hey Slip, I really enjoyed those pics of your trip. I don't have a fancy fixin up program like some of those picture mushers do, but I took a couple of yours, cropped em' and adjusted the exposures a little bit. You did a pretty good job for out of the window shots at 80 mph.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Slip, I really enjoyed those pics of your trip. I don't have a fancy fixin up program like some of those picture mushers do, but I took a couple of yours, cropped em' and adjusted the exposures a little bit. You did a pretty good job for out of the window shots at 80 mph.
> 
> View attachment 522241
> 
> View attachment 522242



hey thanks.

those look good like that
i wish i would have had time to take pics of all the "Water falls" coming down the cut mountains on the side of the road, it was pretty neat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> hey thanks.
> 
> those look good like that
> i wish i would have had time to take pics of all the "Water falls" coming down the cut mountains on the side of the road, it was pretty neat.


 
Looked like it was a nice drive.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

hey Belle....








you been up north?!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER


FF waiting on rain, Keebs up REAL early, knuckledraggers, mornings, OSHA studies, fogged up Snowy, more rain falling, Benji still truck shopping, free biddies, pea requests, cherry wood, Keebs/Nic luvfest, Mike still hung up on hummers, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum, Quacks dog vet-bound(trouble moving), Buck#4 memory fail(free tools), Boneboy rejoins workforce on Thursday, GON BLAST link, OFH arrives, turkeys still safe, waiting on camper pics, stuck stuck, Nic driving two trucks at once, Slip 80mph wildlife watching, post cards, spankins', RM driveby, Miguel heading home, sun out, bad day for JM, tomorrow, chuckie-poo driveby, Quacks dog okay( tore up paw pads), getting muddy, SGG driveby, turkey hunting tawk, Nic veto's Slips moving plans, spanish/mexican weatherman, snake escapes sugarplum, rain and hogs, doug awake, Slip fast moving pic's, Belle exit sign, Sirduke no-show driveby.

Mysteries for women revealed:
Not just the gas, but ALL of the gauges on a dashboard actually mean something.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> FF waiting on rain, Keebs up REAL early, knuckledraggers, mornings, OSHA studies, fogged up Snowy, more rain falling, Benji still truck shopping, free biddies, pea requests, cherry wood, Keebs/Nic luvfest, Mike still hung up on hummers, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum, Quacks dog vet-bound(trouble moving), Buck#4 memory fail(free tools), Boneboy rejoins workforce on Thursday, GON BLAST link, OFH arrives, turkeys still safe, waiting on camper pics, stuck stuck, Nic driving two trucks at once, Slip 80mph wildlife watching, post cards, spankins', RM driveby, Miguel heading home, sun out, bad day for JM, tomorrow, chuckie-poo driveby, Quacks dog okay( tore up paw pads), getting muddy, SGG driveby, turkey hunting tawk, Nic veto's Slips moving plans, spanish/mexican weatherman, snake escapes sugarplum, rain and hogs, doug awake, Slip fast moving pic's, Belle exit sign, Sirduke no-show driveby.
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> thru what??



Thru the wonderful world of Drivel Land!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> FF waiting on rain, Keebs up REAL early, knuckledraggers, mornings, OSHA studies, fogged up Snowy, more rain falling, Benji still truck shopping, free biddies, pea requests, cherry wood, Keebs/Nic luvfest, Mike still hung up on hummers, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum, Quacks dog vet-bound(trouble moving), Buck#4 memory fail(free tools), Boneboy rejoins workforce on Thursday, GON BLAST link, OFH arrives, turkeys still safe, waiting on camper pics, stuck stuck, Nic driving two trucks at once, Slip 80mph wildlife watching, post cards, spankins', RM driveby, Miguel heading home, sun out, bad day for JM, tomorrow, chuckie-poo driveby, Quacks dog okay( tore up paw pads), getting muddy, SGG driveby, turkey hunting tawk, Nic veto's Slips moving plans, spanish/mexican weatherman, snake escapes sugarplum, rain and hogs, doug awake, Slip fast moving pic's, Belle exit sign, Sirduke no-show driveby.
> ...



Good job Robert!!..................

Good evening Folks


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> FF waiting on rain, Keebs up REAL early, knuckledraggers, mornings, OSHA studies, fogged up Snowy, more rain falling, Benji still truck shopping, free biddies, pea requests, cherry wood, Keebs/Nic luvfest, Mike still hung up on hummers, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum, Quacks dog vet-bound(trouble moving), Buck#4 memory fail(free tools), Boneboy rejoins workforce on Thursday, GON BLAST link, OFH arrives, turkeys still safe, waiting on camper pics, stuck stuck, Nic driving two trucks at once, Slip 80mph wildlife watching, post cards, spankins', RM driveby, Miguel heading home, sun out, bad day for JM, tomorrow, chuckie-poo driveby, Quacks dog okay( tore up paw pads), getting muddy, SGG driveby, turkey hunting tawk, Nic veto's Slips moving plans, spanish/mexican weatherman, snake escapes sugarplum, rain and hogs, doug awake, Slip fast moving pic's, Belle exit sign, Sirduke no-show driveby.
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> FF waiting on rain, Keebs up REAL early, knuckledraggers, mornings, OSHA studies, fogged up Snowy, more rain falling, Benji still truck shopping, free biddies, pea requests, cherry wood, Keebs/Nic luvfest, Mike still hung up on hummers, meanolmountainmangrouchsugarplum, Quacks dog vet-bound(trouble moving), Buck#4 memory fail(free tools), Boneboy rejoins workforce on Thursday, GON BLAST link, OFH arrives, turkeys still safe, waiting on camper pics, stuck stuck, Nic driving two trucks at once, Slip 80mph wildlife watching, post cards, spankins', RM driveby, Miguel heading home, sun out, bad day for JM, tomorrow, chuckie-poo driveby, Quacks dog okay( tore up paw pads), getting muddy, SGG driveby, turkey hunting tawk, Nic veto's Slips moving plans, spanish/mexican weatherman, snake escapes sugarplum, rain and hogs, doug awake, Slip fast moving pic's, Belle exit sign, Sirduke no-show driveby.
> ...



Thanks Robert!!! Now I don't have to go back and read.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good job Robert!!..................
> 
> Good evening Folks



Evening Mitch!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Morning to you night folks and evening to you day Folks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2010)

Good evenin` to all of you!


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` to all of you!



Howdy Nic!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

chicken fettucini for supper, Deadliest Catch on the TV, and getting my trail cams ready to go. Life is good!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 4, 2010)

Evenin' all!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Morning to you night folks and evening to you day Folks



Evening DH!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` to all of you!



Good evening Nic!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all!!



Hey Belle!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all!!




Evening GB



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening DH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



Hey ya SGG love the little man on the fourwheeler in the avatar


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all!!



Evening, Belle!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Robert!!! Now I don't have to go back and read.
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Mitch!!!


Hey Karen!!



deerehauler said:


> Morning to you night folks and evening to you day Folks


Morning DJ!!........you must be working tonight



Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` to all of you!


Howdy Nick!!



rhbama3 said:


> chicken fettucini for supper, Deadliest Catch on the TV, and getting my trail cams ready to go. Life is good!


Good luck playin in the mudholes tomorrow!!..........Oh yeah I hope you get another gobbler too!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all!!


Evening Belle!!...........You sell a lot of bling today??


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken fettucini for supper, Deadliest Catch on the TV, and getting my trail cams ready to go. Life is good!


good show, but what they're doing right now seems bout stoopid?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evening DH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





deerehauler said:


> Evening GB
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya SGG love the little man on the fourwheeler in the avatar


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya SGG love the little man on the fourwheeler in the avatar



Thanks!  That pic was taken 3 years ago. He's so "grown up" now he just drives our 350 around. 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Belle!!



Hey Robert!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> good show, but what they're doing right now seems bout stoopid?



Hey Slip!!! How are ya?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Evenin Yall


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!  That pic was taken 3 years ago. He's so "grown up" now he just drives our 350 around.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!!!



Hey Karen!
Tanner got any good mud to drive that thing thru?


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning DJ!!........you must be working tonight
> 
> 
> 
> :



Yep and got a chance to get on here earlier and chat before everyone is off to bed! Hows everything going tonight?



slip said:


>



Howdy there Slip!


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall



Snowyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!
> 
> Morning DJ!!........you must be working tonight
> 
> ...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip!!! How are ya?


doing good! hows you?


SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall



Howdy snow!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall



Hey Snowy!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Karen!
> Tanner got any good mud to drive that thing thru?



He's got a lot of it. I think he rolled in it today. Came in the house covered in mud...with a big ole smile on his face.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Snowyyyyyyyyyy


HEEEEEEEEEEEEY DJ 


slip said:


> doing good! hows you?
> 
> 
> Howdy snow!


Hey Slip!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a lot of it. I think he rolled in it today. Came in the house covered in mud...with a big ole smile on his face.


Hey Karen! 



Wingman! 


Mitch!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> doing good! hows you?



That's good!  I'm good, just been busy lately.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a lot of it. I think he rolled in it today. Came in the house covered in mud...with a big ole smile on his face.



attaboy, Tanner!!!
Get Mom to wash and dry those clothes and go do it again!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall


Hey Snowy!!......gonna get back to the grinding tomorrow!!



deerehauler said:


> Yep and got a chance to get on here earlier and chat before everyone is off to bed! Hows everything going tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy there Slip!


Doing good!!.......Starting to make list out for DOG!!



slip said:


>


Howdy Slipster..........Those were some Good pics you took!!!...........Even at 80 MPH!!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!  I'm good, just been busy lately.


i hear ya there!


rhbama3 said:


> attaboy, Tanner!!!
> Get Mom to wash and dry those clothes and go do it again!


yup!! i remember those days


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......gonna get back to the grinding tomorrow!!
> 
> Doing good!!.......Starting to make list out for DOG!!
> 
> Howdy Slipster..........Those were some Good pics you took!!!...........Even at 80 MPH!!



thank ya!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy, Tanner!!!
> Get Mom to wash and dry those clothes and go do it again!



I'm sure he'll be rolling in it again tomorrow after school or riding his bike through it.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!......gonna get back to the grinding tomorrow!!



I'm hoping to, actually  Will be taking some measurements of things first, then, if the weather cooperates, and Aimee cooperates, I'll try and get some done  Will be gettin the final paperwork for the Bayliner Registration done tomorrow to send that in as well


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sure he'll be rolling in it again tomorrow after school or riding his bike through it.



me too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a lot of it. I think he rolled in it today. Came in the house covered in mud...with a big ole smile on his face.


I'll have to find that pic of our son when he was that age..........Just after a good afternoon thunderstorm!!



SnowHunter said:


> I'm hoping to, actually  Will be taking some measurements of things first, then, if the weather cooperates, and Aimee cooperates, I'll try and get some done  Will be gettin the final paperwork for the Bayliner Registration done tomorrow to send that in as well


Good deal!!..........Been watching the rebuild thread!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too.



I can't wait until we drain one of the ponds here. Now that's some good mud boggin. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll have to find that pic of our son when he was that age..........Just after a good afternoon thunderstorm!!



I forgot to take a picture!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't wait until we drain one of the ponds here. Now that's some good mud boggin.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture!!!!


I dun went all over tarnation looking for you a camera bought you one and you don't use it. 



Hey everyone. gona go try to hide from my Battard again. His Batdar found me the last time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't wait until we drain one of the ponds here. Now that's some good mud boggin.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a picture!!!!


 


dougefresh said:


> I dun went all over tarnation looking for you a camera bought you one and you don't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everone. gona go try to hide from my Battard again. His Batdar found me the last time.


 

Hey you two.

Finally done with the 10 hr. OSHA course, that took me 15 hours. It took my Ops Mgr 25 hrs.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you two.
> 
> Finally done with the 10 hr. OSHA course, that took me 15 hours. It took my Ops Mgr 25 hrs.....



sounds like SO much fun 

Hi Bro! 


Hi Doug!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I forgot to take a picture!!!!


.....If you are going to talk about it............Take pictures!!



dougefresh said:


> I dun went all over tarnation looking for you a camera bought you one and you don't use it.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally done with the 10 hr. OSHA course, that took me 15 hours. It took my Ops Mgr 25 hrs.....


I hate OSHA, MSHA was much easier..........Not as much Gray area there!!.......More regulated, but the rules were plainly spelled out. Follow the rules and you're good to go!!

With OSHA you have to figure out which rules apply to you!!...........Then act accordingly


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I dun went all over tarnation looking for you a camera bought you one and you don't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. gona go try to hide from my Battard again. His Batdar found me the last time.



I know!!! 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you two.
> 
> Finally done with the 10 hr. OSHA course, that took me 15 hours. It took my Ops Mgr 25 hrs.....



Hey!!! Sounds like fun.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....If you are going to talk about it............Take pictures!!



Hey... I had Tanner running in the house, dripping mud everywhere, Carter was all over the floor and crying and I'm sure Doug was doing something to distract me too. Maybe I should just wear the camera around my neck all the time.


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you two.
> 
> Finally done with the 10 hr. OSHA course, that took me 15 hours. It took my Ops Mgr 25 hrs.....


They are fixin to put the OSHA arc flash crap into effect here. Gona make me put on space suit in order to work on stuff HOT. I can't hardly wait.

O by the way let me know how that test comes out.



SnowHunter said:


> sounds like SO much fun
> 
> Hi Bro!
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....If you are going to talk about it............Take pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I use to love about the chalk mines was MSHA. Take an hour job and turn it into 8.


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


Was that today I knew I was forgetting sumfin. Sorry, I'll try to remember to bring you breakfast in the mornin.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Was that today I knew I was forgetting sumfin. Sorry, I'll try to remember to bring you breakfast in the mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sounds like SO much fun
> 
> Hi Bro!


 
Hey Sis!!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hate OSHA, MSHA was much easier..........Not as much Gray area there!!.......More regulated, but the rules were plainly spelled out. Follow the rules and you're good to go!!
> 
> With OSHA you have to figure out which rules apply to you!!...........Then act accordingly


 
Ain't it the truth. Our Federal Goobermint at their usual finest..



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!! Sounds like fun.


 
OH YEAAHHHH!!!!  My brain feels like scrambled eggs now.



dougefresh said:


> They are fixin to put the OSHA arc flash crap into effect here. Gona make me put on space suit in order to work on stuff HOT. I can't hardly wait.
> 
> O by the way let me know how that test comes out.


 
The final exam was a breeze, all of the module quizes.......not so much..


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The final exam was a breeze, all of the module quizes.......not so much..


You didn't listen to that text did ya?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I know!!!
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> ...



my anniversary is Thursday. Planning on a wonderful evening spent sneaking around in the turkey woods while she sits at home wondering where i am.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH YEAAHHHH!!!!  My brain feels like scrambled eggs now.



Scrambled eggs sound good to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You didn't listen to that text did ya?


 
Yes, and I responded..



rhbama3 said:


> my anniversary is Thursday. Planning on a wonderful evening spent sneaking around in the turkey woods while she sits at home wondering where i am.


 
Battin a thousand aren't you!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Scrambled eggs sound good to me.


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> my anniversary is Thursday. Planning on a wonderful evening spent sneaking around in the turkey woods while she sits at home wondering where i am.



Sounds just about as fun as being at work on our anniversary night.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> my anniversary is Thursday. Planning on a wonderful evening spent sneaking around in the turkey woods while she sits at home wondering where i am.



Happy Early Anniversary!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



WHAT?!?! I'm hungry.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> WHAT?!?! I'm hungry.



fry you a peanut butter sammich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> WHAT?!?! I'm hungry.


 
I know, just kidding, you're an angel... with two sets of horns holding your halo up..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

slip said:


> fry you a peanut butter sammich



Never done that before. Plus, I'm too lazy to cook.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know, just kidding, you're an angel... with two sets of horns holding your halo up..



  

You know, I really am an Angel. Without the horns of course.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I know!!!
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> 
> ...





dougefresh said:


> Was that today I knew I was forgetting sumfin. Sorry, I'll try to remember to bring you breakfast in the mornin.


Dooode!!....You forgot!!........Don't think breakfast will make it all right!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't it the truth. Our Federal Goobermint at their usual finest..


Yep!!



rhbama3 said:


> my anniversary is Thursday. Planning on a wonderful evening spent sneaking around in the turkey woods while she sits at home wondering where i am.


What was that............Did you hear it too??..........Yeah that was it!!..........The sound of skillets flying first thing in the morning!!..........Ain't nothing like it!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Scrambled eggs sound good to me.


You're too easy!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dooode!!....You forgot!!........Don't think breakfast will make it all right!!


I will never forget the day I gave up all my freedom, check book, hope for retirement and a place to put my fishing rods.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I will never forget the day I gave up all my freedom, check book, hope for retirement and a place to put my fishing rods.


Doode!! You should have a secret spot to hide your fishing rods!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I will never forget the day I gave up all my freedom, check book, hope for retirement and a place to put my fishing rods.


 
You're a braaaaave man....



hogtrap44 said:


>


 
Howdy HT. What's shakin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a braaaaave man....
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy HT. What's shakin?


Hey S... i mean MC. Fixin me a lil bite to eat and recoup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey S... i mean MC. Fixin me a lil bite to eat and recoup.


 
I thought recoup was what one did when they got new chickens...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought recoup was what one did when they got new chickens...


Short fo me but i did eat them chickens.
Was soo much fun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


>


Whasup HT!!...........Time to say good night!! Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're too easy!!



I'm just always hungry.



hogtrap44 said:


>



Hey HogTrap!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a braaaaave man....



Yes he is. But I will just patiently wait for my perfect time to strike. You know, I've been wanting a new truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

night Mitch..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just always hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You could kidnap his fishin pole collection and hold them for truck ransom....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could kidnap his fishin pole collection and hold them for truck ransom....



 I like the way you think there Miguel.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup HT!!...........Time to say good night!! Ya'll have a good one!!


Nite Mitch, have a safe one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just always hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen, hope all's well.
Tell my lil buddy Hi for me o.k?


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


>


What up HT


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode!! You should have a secret spot to hide your fishing rods!!


I did it was in the house till she came along. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a braaaaave man....


I was.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup HT!!...........Time to say good night!! Ya'll have a good one!!



Night Mitch have a good one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, hope all's well.
> Tell my lil buddy Hi for me o.k?



Everything here is good. How bout you?

I will definitely tell him. OH, 2 snakes were killed behind our house on Sunday. They were just little oak snakes though.


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

okay I am back had to take care of a few things and now we are back on track


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Everything here is good. How bout you?
> 
> I will definitely tell him. OH, 2 snakes were killed behind our house on Sunday. They were just little oak snakes though.


 
Why are y'all killin the good snakes???


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT
> I did it was in the house till she came along.
> 
> I was.
> ...


All's well now that home is here and i eat.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are y'all killin the good snakes???



I'm calling them oak snakes going by MY knowledge of them. Anyways, ALL snakes bite and they are ALL evil. Except for king snakes. After seeing pics of one eating a rattlesnake, I've decided they can stay around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

Night folks,,,,,,time for sleep.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Everything here is good. How bout you?
> 
> I will definitely tell him. OH, 2 snakes were killed behind our house on Sunday. They were just little oak snakes though.


Good to see ya'll again here.
Oh no, the oak snakes are the good guys. Reminds me of ol' Ralph. They make good pets and Ralph is still around.
Friendly as ever.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night folks,,,,,,time for sleep.


Nite MC have a pleasant rest.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> okay I am back had to take care of a few things and now we are back on track


DJ in the house! Hows the 737 biz doing tonite?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm calling them oak snakes going by MY knowledge of them. Anyways, ALL snakes bite and they are ALL evil. Except for king snakes. After seeing pics of one eating a rattlesnake, I've decided they can stay around here.


Yeppers theys da good guys.


----------



## deerehauler (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> DJ in the house! Hows the 737 biz doing tonite?
> 
> Yeppers theys da good guys.



MD 90 issues tonight. Hot starts. Looks like we are gonna change the 10th stage bleed valve


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> okay I am back had to take care of a few things and now we are back on track


Well welcome back DJ



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night folks,,,,,,time for sleep.


Night Dude.


hogtrap44 said:


> Good to see ya'll again here.
> Oh no, the oak snakes are the good guys. Reminds me of ol' Ralph. They make good pets and Ralph is still around.
> Friendly as ever.


I think the ol man thought they were baby ratlers when he shot them from the tractor. I still haven't looked them up to see just what kind they were, but realy don't think they were ratlers. Checked on the berries for ya today. They are full of them no red or black yet, but it will not be long. The pond is up almost to the boards on the dock after all the rain. The creek we rode thru is about 120ft wide.


----------



## quinn (May 5, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> MD 90 issues tonight. Hot starts. Looks like we are gonna change the 10th stage bleed valve


Not many hot starts we have on T-56's. But when it does happen it's usually a T-D valve,or a fuel control unit.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

quinn said:


> Howdy folks!


Hey Quinn ol'buddy. How you do tonite?


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

quinn said:


> Howdy folks!



Mornin, welcome to the zoo crew


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2010)

insomnia sux.....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well welcome back DJ
> 
> 
> Night Dude.
> I think the ol man thought they were baby ratlers when he shot them from the tractor. I still haven't looked them up to see just what kind they were, but realy don't think they were ratlers. Checked on the berries for ya today. They are full of them no red or black yet, but it will not be long. The pond is up almost to the boards on the dock after all the rain. The creek we rode thru is about 120ft wide.


WOW man, that's cookin! Kust a few mo weeks and the berrys will be attracting birds an bunnys.
Then guess what likes them?  Hope full to try again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> insomnia sux.....


Wow man you burning the midnite oil huh?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Wonder where that Slip boy is.


----------



## quinn (May 5, 2010)

Hey HT!Mr Fresh how ya'll doing this evening?


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> insomnia sux.....


Thats why I like working nights. Don't have to try to be quiet around the house or out roaming the fram.


hogtrap44 said:


> WOW man, that's cookin! Kust a few mo weeks and the berrys will be attracting birds an bunnys.
> Then guess what likes them?  Hope full to try again.


We did see about 5 rabbits today too. Tanner wanted to dive off the 4wheeler to try to catch one. I've been seeing a lot more up and down the roads to. I might start putting a bag and your pole in the back of the truck in the morning.You still not gona make it the Hog Fest?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow man you burning the midnite oil huh?



I gotta try to get some sleep. Up at 0600, do some work, and then off to Stewart to scout my hunting lease for turkeys. 
Ya'll can prolly bump off this thread tonight.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

quinn said:


> Howdy folks!


Yo dood


rhbama3 said:


> insomnia sux.....


it do, it do.


hogtrap44 said:


> Wonder where that Slip boy is.



here


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wonder where that Slip boy is.


You know what will happen if you say his name 3 times.



quinn said:


> Hey HT!Mr Fresh how ya'll doing this evening?


Not much here the paper machine is running so I not working. Hope it stays that way. How are you on this fine evnin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats why I like working nights. Don't have to try to be quiet around the house or out roaming the fram.
> We did see about 5 rabbits today too. Tanner wanted to dive off the 4wheeler to try to catch one. I've been seeing a lot more up and down the roads to. I might start putting a bag and your pole in the back of the truck in the morning.You still not gona make it the Hog Fest?


I could just see him diving off the 4 wheeler to catch a rabbit. Yep the pole and a sack pobly do the trick. Just put sack an all in the freezer fo a spell.
That'll cool off Mr. Diamonds jets real quick.
Man i wish i could go to the Hog fest. Had to miss it last year too. It's a killer good time. But i have to go back to see Mom an do a lotta work at the farmplace. My dad being gone, will be different being there. Got folkz in Pass Christian, Miss. For a visit soon too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta try to get some sleep. Up at 0600, do some work, and then off to Stewart to scout my hunting lease for turkeys.
> Ya'll can prolly bump off this thread tonight.


Well, mabe but i'm growing weary. Must mabe eat more garlic soup.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo dood
> 
> it do, it do.
> 
> ...


Hey Slip.


----------



## quinn (May 5, 2010)

Slipster,how you doing?Just living the dream Mr.Fresh,just living the dream.Goodnite all!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there.


----------



## deerehauler (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Not many hot starts we have on T-56's. But when it does happen it's usually a T-D valve,or a fuel control unit.



Yep we got a couple engines that the fuel control causes it. this engine is an electrical and valve nightmare!




quinn said:


> Howdy folks!



Hey quinn how ya been doing?


----------



## deerehauler (May 5, 2010)

quinn said:


> Slipster,how you doing?Just living the dream Mr.Fresh,just living the dream.Goodnite all!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there.



alright well you have a good one


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Be like flipin' that shad rap next to my fav stump in da swamp creek. 


dougefresh said:


> You know what will happen if you say his name 3 times.
> 
> Not much here the paper machine is running so I not working. Hope it stays that way. How are you on this fine evnin?


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> here


Alright folks time to leave he's back.



hogtrap44 said:


> Well, mabe but i'm growing weary. Must mabe eat more garlic soup.


Man evey night you come in here and talk bout food. Now I have to look to see what else I have sitting around. Got some pinnapples and peanut butter but no bread. Look there are some unopened crackers. I'll be back.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

quinn said:


> Slipster,how you doing?Just living the dream Mr.Fresh,just living the dream.Goodnite all!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there.


Nite Quinn, take care an thanks fo stoping by.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright folks time to leave he's back.
> 
> Man evey night you come in here and talk bout food. Now I have to look to see what else I have sitting around. Got some pinnapples and peanut butter but no bread. Look there are some unopened crackers. I'll be back.


Hey,... hope not too late but carrots diped in peanut butter are Tee-rifick. Uhh huh. The pineapple is good too.
Tonights  prize is the smoked herring on pineapple, with hot n spicy pico salsa, on a ritz. Killer YUM.


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey,... hope not too late but carrots diped in peanut butter are Tee-rifick. Uhh huh. The pineapple is good too.
> Tonights  prize is the smoked herring on pineapple, with hot n spicy pico salsa, on a ritz. Killer YUM.



Man you are killin my belly. I wish that we had a 24hr store close to work. They might get mad if I drove to Perry.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip.


Howdy HT, doing good?


quinn said:


> Slipster,how you doing?Just living the dream Mr.Fresh,just living the dream.Goodnite all!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there.


alls well here dood. G'night.


dougefresh said:


> Alright folks time to leave he's back.
> 
> Man evey night you come in here and talk bout food. Now I have to look to see what else I have sitting around. Got some pinnapples and peanut butter but no bread. Look there are some unopened crackers. I'll be back.



dood im tellin you! make you a fried peanut butter sammich to work one day.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Man you are killin my belly. I wish that we had a 24hr store close to work. They might get mad if I drove to Perry.


Tell da man say,looke heaw, ize hongry and ima gonna get me some eats. You aint mad is ya. See wat he say.


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy HT, doing good?
> 
> alls well here dood. G'night.
> 
> ...



Might just do that for SGG and me in the mornin.


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Tell da man say,looke heaw, ize hongry and ima gonna get me some eats. You aint mad is ya. See wat he say.



When stuffs still open in town I just go, but I don't think my Bat-tard could handle being here by himself for long enough for me to make it to Perry and back. That and if the machine goes down that my tail.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy HT, doing good?
> 
> alls well here dood. G'night.
> 
> ...


That one i got to try. How do ya do yours?


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> When stuffs still open in town I just go, but I don't think my Bat-tard could handle being here by himself for long enough for me to make it to Perry and back. That and if the machine goes down that my tail.



ok ok ok heres what you do...

get you a flash light, walk outside and catch you some crickets or frogs and BAM...your full! and if you have hot sauce packets your in luck.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That one i got to try. How do ya do yours?



just like a grilled cheese, add honey or maybe try jelly. it good


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> When stuffs still open in town I just go, but I don't think my Bat-tard could handle being here by himself for long enough for me to make it to Perry and back. That and if the machine goes down that my tail.


Yeah i see. Well do you remember that green cooler i had at the fish fry? Well that's my lunchbox.
Pack that baby full and comes home empty an i'm ready to eat again. I'll get you one ifn i find another like it.


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> ok ok ok heres what you do...
> 
> get you a flash light, walk outside and catch you some crickets or frogs and BAM...your full! and if you have hot sauce packets your in luck.


I aint gots no flash light. I sent it to you.



slip said:


> just like a grilled cheese, add honey or maybe try jelly. it good


Wonder how some spreadable marshmellow would be on it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> just like a grilled cheese, add honey or maybe try jelly. it good


Consider it done. Thanks Slip.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I aint gots no flash light. I sent it to you.
> 
> Wonder how some spreadable marshmellow would be on it.



i never got it. caint see no mo


no idea, worth a try


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah i see. Well do you remember that green cooler i had at the fish fry? Well that's my lunchbox.
> Pack that baby full and comes home empty an i'm ready to eat again. I'll get you one ifn i find another like it.



Shoot man I have a full size frig in my office and there is a Harvey's about a  mile up the road. We use to be able to grill out here but now we have to hide a hot plate or use the nuker.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot man I have a full size frig in my office and there is a Harvey's about a  mile up the road. We use to be able to grill out here but now we have to hide a hot plate or use the nuker.


WOW i do like me the Harvey's. Got one not far from here. Meats are really good.


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WOW i do like me the Harvey's. Got one not far from here. Meats are really good.



Shoot ya and you can't beat the price when they put it on sale. still got a raincheck for some 3.99 crab legs and 4.99 T-bones. Might make a trip in the mornin.


You ever tried that c-r-a-p they sell at wallyworld? We got some steaks there back years ago and it have the weirdest texture to it. Swore right then I would never buy meat from their again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot ya and you can't beat the price when they put it on sale. still got a raincheck for some 3.99 crab legs and 4.99 T-bones. Might make a trip in the mornin.
> 
> 
> You ever tried that c-r-a-p they sell at wallyworld? We got some steaks there back years ago and it have the weirdest texture to it. Swore right then I would never buy meat from their again.


Yes i've had their meat and was not too impressed either. I'd steer clear of the wall-mart meat. Sompin just aint right wid it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Well,.... It's off to that peacefull abyss of the dream zone.
Surely because awake time is vanquished.
Doug, tell mama an 'em i says......Duh huh.
See ya later, nite


----------



## dougefresh (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... It's off to that peacefull abyss of the dream zone.
> Surely because awake time is vanquished.
> Doug, tell mama an 'em i says......Duh huh.
> See ya later, nite


Night Dude. I did and she said she knows what you mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

*slackers!!!!*

*wake uuuuuupppppp*


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

*I AM AWAKE!!  HAVE BEEN FOR 2-1/2 HOURS NOW!!!  *


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> *I AM AWAKE!! HAVE BEEN FOR 2-1/2 HOURS NOW!!!  *


 

Looks like it's just me and you, and I'm walkin out the door right now.

Y'all have fun. The echo in here is entertaining..


----------



## jmfauver (May 5, 2010)

*What*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *slackers!!!!*
> 
> *wake uuuuuupppppp*



I.ve been at work since 4am...where you been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

11 1/2 hrs to go!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

Good Morning Peepers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Peepers!



Heatherrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrrrrr!!



Hey Quacker Baby!  I like the haircut in your avatar!

Are you going to be able to make it to DOG?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Quacker Baby!  I like the haircut in your avatar!
> 
> Are you going to be able to make it to DOG?



Jessica is lookin sharp with that doo!!


Not gonna make it!  Will just be getting off the midnite shift that Saturday morning.

Looks like I gotta work the dates of the BLAST too.


Hopefully FPG2 will work out??


Hope ya'll enjoy your new camper, Mitch is tickled with his!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jessica is lookin sharp with that doo!!
> 
> 
> Not gonna make it!  Will just be getting off the midnite shift that Saturday morning.
> ...



Doooood!!!!  You're killing me!!!!

Isn't the Blast far enough out to change your schedule?

I love my new camper!  Gotta go look for a new mattress again today....I hear there is a furniture store going out of business and everything is 70% off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Doooood!!!!  You're killing me!!!!
> 
> Isn't the Blast far enough out to change your schedule?
> 
> I love my new camper!  Gotta go look for a new mattress again today....I hear there is a furniture store going out of business and everything is 70% off!




I might could vacate for the BLAST??


Good luck on the mattress, you ever post any pics of the camper??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might could vacate for the BLAST??
> 
> 
> Good luck on the mattress, you ever post any pics of the camper??



I think that's a fabulous idea!



Not yet.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think that's a fabulous idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.....





Well at least you'll be pain free at this one!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well at least you'll be pain free at this one!!



No doubt!


How's your back feeling?  Back to 100% yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2010)

Good morning!
Got the 4-wheeler and the truck ready to go as soon as i can get outta here. Hoping the little redhead holding my turkey vest hostage calls tonight with her ransom demands.
Looks like DOG is out for me officially now. I'm on call that week and i got a co-worker out for a meeting.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning!
> Got the 4-wheeler and the truck ready to go as soon as i can get outta here. Hoping the little redhead holding my turkey vest hostage calls tonight with her ransom demands.
> Looks like DOG is out for me officially now. I'm on call that week and i got a co-worker out for a meeting.





  Shoot thats a longs ways to drive anywho...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No doubt!
> 
> 
> How's your back feeling?  Back to 100% yet?



Back is good!!  Thankfully, I hope I never have to go thru that again!!

Your hip 100%??


Laaaaaaaawd, we sound like 2 patients in a nursing home!!




rhbama3 said:


> Good morning!
> Got the 4-wheeler and the truck ready to go as soon as i can get outta here. Hoping the little redhead holding my turkey vest hostage calls tonight with her ransom demands.
> Looks like DOG is out for me officially now. I'm on call that week and i got a co-worker out for a meeting.




Hope you can close the deal on #3 Pookie!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Mornin y'all............


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning!
> Got the 4-wheeler and the truck ready to go as soon as i can get outta here. Hoping the little redhead holding my turkey vest hostage calls tonight with her ransom demands.
> Looks like DOG is out for me officially now. I'm on call that week and i got a co-worker out for a meeting.



Oh no Robert!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back is good!!  Thankfully, I hope I never have to go thru that again!!
> 
> Your hip 100%??
> 
> ...



Heck no, but I'm thinking of buying stock in Advil......

It hurts more in the cold and rain...


Uh oh!!!  The neighbor appears to have gotten herself a new pool boy!!  Umm......I got some things I need to tend to in the backyard.....later!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh no Robert!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Don't forget your camera!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Uh oh!!!  The neighbor appears to have gotten herself a new pool boy!!  Umm......I got some things I need to tend to in the backyard.....later!



Don't forget your camera!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

LMBO @ Keebs, great minds think alike!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> LMBO @ Keebs, great minds think alike!!!!!!!



 a person can say what they want, but a picture, well.................. 
Mornin to ya!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

No such things as "pool boys" around here........but the exterminator's kinda cute.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

yall runnin wild this mornin


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yall runnin wild this mornin



Just bored, can't ya tell?  how are you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

G 'mornin Sunshine, Keebs, and Snowie!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Just bored, can't ya tell?  how are you?



Mornin Sunshine 

Alright...feelin like the living dead


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G 'mornin Sunshine, Keebs, and Snowie!!



Mooooooooornin Quack  Glad to hear yer pup is doin alright!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Mornin Quack. You workin hard?

Snowy..........you been out all night?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yall runnin wild this mornin


aren't we though??   walked in to work & got handed some new projects............. imagine they want me to *work*    gawd I love my job! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> G 'mornin Sunshine, Keebs, and Snowie!!



Hehlooooo Quackster!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin Quack. You workin hard?
> 
> Snowy..........you been out all night?


Naw, though at least I'd have a good excuse to feel like this if I did 


Keebs said:


> aren't we though??   walked in to work & got handed some new projects............. imagine they want me to *work*    gawd I love my job!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehlooooo Quackster!



MORNIN SISTA!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mooooooooornin Quack  Glad to hear yer pup is doin alright!!!



Thanks Nicole, she had us worried for awhile.  Gonna do some grinding today??




Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin Quack. You workin hard?
> 
> Snowy..........you been out all night?




So far everything is running smooooooth!!



Keebs said:


> aren't we though??   walked in to work & got handed some new projects............. imagine they want me to *work*    gawd I love my job!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehlooooo Quackster!




Hiya Keebz, thanks for the phone call yesteray!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

What was wrong with your dog Quack?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Nicole, she had us worried for awhile.  Gonna do some grinding today??



You're Welcome 

Naw, Ian has a Dr appt with the new Ped Neurologist today, and I gotta go pick up some paperwork for the Bayliner, and then Ian and I gotta stay up ALLLL night for his sleep deprived EEG at 9am tomorrow  Id forgot bout the appt today till I got a confirmation call this mornin


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Oh boy............sleep deprivation with a kid??? That is NOT going to be fun. Lots of Mtn Dew and chocolate??

I had to do this with my son 2 years ago. Easier though with a 15 year old.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

No caffiene after 6pm  At least not for him  I'll be chuggin coffee  Yeah, Ian is only 6, gonna be interestin for sure


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2010)

good luck with that Snowy!   Hope Ian can hang in there and stay awake.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> No caffiene after 6pm  At least not for him  I'll be chuggin coffee  Yeah, Ian is only 6, gonna be interestin for sure




Girl you got your work cut out for ya!! Poor guy, hope it goes well for him, and YOU!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> What was wrong with your dog Quack?



She had been playing with some kids in our pool Sunday and she must of gotten in and out at least a 100 times, when I let her out of the kennel Monday she couldn't hardly walk, I figured she was either REALLY sore, or had messed up a hip.  Carried her to the Vet yesterday, turns out she had tore the pads on both her front paws.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Morning  happy people! All's Tee-rifick.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, though at least I'd have a good excuse to feel like this if I did
> MORNIN SISTA!!!


Thought about you yesterday, sat on the bench down at the pond & was watching the creek run............. too bad it wasn't a friday......... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebz, thanks for the phone call yesteray!!


Y'know I have to get a "Quackvoicefix" eery now & then  Glad the pooch is gonna be ok!  
Oh, walked out the door to leave for work & There sits "Pee-Wee", she's been out in this weather since last Wed., "Tinker" harassed her so bad she stayed up a tree for 3 days and I haven't seen her since........... she is safely back in the house with Zeke & Cutter now! 



SnowHunter said:


> You're Welcome
> 
> Naw, Ian has a Dr appt with the new Ped Neurologist today, and I gotta go pick up some paperwork for the Bayliner, and then Ian and I gotta stay up ALLLL night for his sleep deprived EEG at 9am tomorrow  Id forgot bout the appt today till I got a confirmation call this mornin



 That's right that is tomorrow!  Ok, I'll go set all the alarms & we'll get the crew together to do the same & call you, what? every 1.5 hours??    Seriously, if you need some help in some way, holler!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2010)

well today is my last day of freedom.   Have to return to work tomorrow.   I'm actually looking forward to getting out of the house and all, just hate that I have to fight the disability center cause they denied my claim and I won't get paid for these last 3 weeks out of work.     Now to start the appeal process.     That should be fun...NOT!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good luck with that Snowy!   Hope Ian can hang in there and stay awake.


Heeyyy Bob!  Ready for work?  



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning  happy people! All's Tee-rifick.



Hey HT, I'm like Doug, I'm watching the berries for ya!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well today is my last day of freedom.   Have to return to work tomorrow.   I'm actually looking forward to getting out of the house and all, just hate that I have to fight the disability center cause they denied my claim and I won't get paid for these last 3 weeks out of work.     Now to start the appeal process.     That should be fun...NOT!



 that blows!!   Good Luck with it darlin'!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She had been playing with some kids in our pool Sunday and she must of gotten in and out at least a 100 times, when I let her out of the kennel Monday she couldn't hardly walk, I figured she was either REALLY sore, or had messed up a hip.  Carried her to the Vet yesterday, turns out she had tore the pads on both her front paws.


Glad she'll be ok there Mil.  


hogtrap44 said:


> Morning  happy people! All's Tee-rifick.


Hey there HT!   


Keebs said:


> Thought about you yesterday, sat on the bench down at the pond & was watching the creek run............. too bad it wasn't a friday.........
> 
> 
> Y'know I have to get a "Quackvoicefix" eery now & then  Glad the pooch is gonna be ok!
> ...



Morning Keebs...how are ya darlin?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning  happy people! All's Tee-rifick.


Mornin HT! 



Keebs said:


> Thought about you yesterday, sat on the bench down at the pond & was watching the creek run............. too bad it wasn't a friday.........
> 
> 
> Y'know I have to get a "Quackvoicefix" eery now & then  Glad the pooch is gonna be ok!
> ...


Ahhhh to be a Friday by the creek 

Yeah, its tomorrow  I should be ok.. Na will be home around 3am, so I'll take a nap after that. Thankfully, Aimee will be with the grandparents for the night. 

I preciate it Sista 


boneboy96 said:


> well today is my last day of freedom.   Have to return to work tomorrow.   I'm actually looking forward to getting out of the house and all, just hate that I have to fight the disability center cause they denied my claim and I won't get paid for these last 3 weeks out of work.     Now to start the appeal process.     That should be fun...NOT!


Oh joy, Bob! good luck with all that


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that blows!!   Good Luck with it darlin'!



thanks.   Gotta run, have a hearing test at noon and a Doc appt at 2:45.   Later peeps!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She had been playing with some kids in our pool Sunday and she must of gotten in and out at least a 100 times, when I let her out of the kennel Monday she couldn't hardly walk, I figured she was either REALLY sore, or had messed up a hip.  Carried her to the Vet yesterday, turns out she had tore the pads on both her front paws.



Ouch!! Glad it wasn't too serious!!

My dog Moose got out of the yard last night and found something nice and DEAD to roll in.  So looks like I'm about to commence to dog washin. 

And he's so proud of himself. Like he just bought himself some cologne to impress the ladies with.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2010)

oh, and good morning there Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Keebs is that your dog in your avatar???


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> oh, and good morning there Sunshine!



Good morning sir........hope you are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Keebs...how are ya darlin?


Can't complain, jumping around, "getting it done"! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin HT!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh to be a Friday by the creek
> ...


 anytime, you know that............  it'll all work out! 



Sunshine1 said:


> Ouch!! Glad it wasn't too serious!!
> 
> My dog Moose got out of the yard last night and found something nice and DEAD to roll in.  So looks like I'm about to commence to dog washin.
> 
> And he's so proud of himself. Like he just bought himself some cologne to impress the ladies with.


That's when I love to *strangle* me a mutt! 



Sunshine1 said:


> Keebs is that your dog in your avatar???



Naaww, mine are cuter!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

I'm about to post a pic of my dog in his most relaxed position...........too funny. A little obscene, but funny.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeyyy Bob!  Ready for work?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey HT, I'm like Doug, I'm watching the berries for ya!


Yep that's good. I must try again there And at your place too. I am saving all my jars for you.

Hey BB96 hope all is good today.





boneboy96 said:


> Glad she'll be ok there Mil.
> 
> Hey there HT!
> 
> ...





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin HT!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh to be a Friday by the creek
> ...


Hi ya Snowster.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I'm about to post a pic of my dog in his most relaxed position...........too funny. A little obscene, but funny.


Hi ya Sunshine1. Have a funshine day.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Sunshine1. Have a funshine day.



You too!! Thankfully it IS sun shining here today....gonna work on my tan!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> You too!! Thankfully it IS sun shining here today....gonna work on my tan!!!!


 Me too cept i'll be at the farmplace next week. Doing tractor work an chain saws, all that has to be done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> You too!! Thankfully it IS sun shining here today....gonna work on my tan!!!!



Pics??


...and NOTof the dog!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that's good. I must try again there And at your place too. I am saving all my jars for you.


good deal! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??
> 
> 
> ...and NOTof the dog!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 5, 2010)

Man I am one tired puppy. Had a blast at work last night but I'm paying for it now.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Man I am one tired puppy. Had a blast at work last night but I'm paying for it now.



Well tell us about it man!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??
> 
> 
> ...and NOTof the dog!!



HAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Me too cept i'll be at the farmplace next week. Doing tractor work an chain saws, all that has to be done.



Sounds like fun.................NOT.  Workin on chainsaws that is......


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Man I am one tired puppy. Had a blast at work last night but I'm paying for it now.



What did ya do?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Man I am one tired puppy. Had a blast at work last night but I'm paying for it now.


Hope it was a good blast puttin da bad guys away.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2010)

howdy folks!
Quick break to choke down a pb&J sammich before i go boogity boogity to the hunting lease.
The turkey hunter that got shot this morning is a mess but should survive. Shot was everywhere between the top of his head to his waist. I expect we'll see some charges filed on this one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Whats all this jibba jabba??


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2010)

Work time is soon. Ya'll have a fine day.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy folks!
> Quick break to choke down a pb&J sammich before i go boogity boogity to the hunting lease.
> The turkey hunter that got shot this morning is a mess but should survive. Shot was everywhere between the top of his head to his waist. I expect we'll see some charges filed on this one.



I just saw that, you realize that was just up the road from my place?!?!   Gawd, if ya can't tell what you're shooting at, dadblame it, don't pull the freakin trigger!!
Good luck with your trip and leave Muddy where ya find'em!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats all this jibba jabba??



I'm waiting on the plate in your avatar to be delivered for my lunch today, that's what!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on the plate in your avatar to be delivered for my lunch today, that's what!



Just keep waiting... I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Wheres ol juan julio gonzalas sparky gritboy miguel sanches at?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2010)

see ya'll tonight!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just keep waiting... I'll be there in a minute.


  



BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres ol juan julio gonzalas sparky gritboy miguel sanches at?



holiday...................


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> see ya'll tonight!!!!



  GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres ol juan julio gonzalas sparky gritboy miguel sanches at?


He had to go back to work to pay for all that bling he's been passing out here lately!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

Howdy ladies, gentlemen........quick lunch time drive by..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

They gonna have port-a-potties at DOG this year?? Anyone in the know?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Dang Sunshine done went and got me in twubble with her "dog" photos...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He had to go back to work to pay for all that bling he's been passing out here lately!!



spoke too soon...........


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ladies, gentlemen........quick lunch time drive by..



There he is!  See post #946.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Sunshine done went and got me in twubble with her "dog" photos...



all you did was laugh... cant get in twubble fer that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He had to go back to work to pay for all that bling he's been passing out here lately!!


 
I saw that !!! In fact just dropped a chunk on more bling today..plus a Navajo ceremonial peace pipe and some native american cook books for the DOG II tradin blanket. (bling is WOW specific, not for the tradin blanket)


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that !!! In fact just dropped a chunk on more bling today..plus a Navajo ceremonial peace pipe and some native american cook books for the DOG II tradin blanket. (bling is WOW specific, not for the tradin blanket)



pics?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy ladies, gentlemen........quick lunch time drive by..


 Heeyyy shuggums!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that !!! In fact just dropped a chunk on more bling today..plus a Navajo ceremonial peace pipe and some native american cook books for the DOG II tradin blanket. (bling is WOW specific, not for the tradin blanket)


 you gonna send me some pics, y'know, just so I can "approve" of course and I'd love to see the peace pipe & cook book too!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> pics?



  dang, I'm raising you right!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> pics?



You gonna start the next thread?  

Anyone wanna claim it to start it?!?!


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna start the next thread?
> 
> Anyone wanna claim it to start it?!?!



you do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> pics?


 


Keebs said:


> Heeyyy shuggums!


 
Hey Ms. Purtyeyes..




Keebs said:


> you gonna send me some pics, y'know, just so I can "approve" of course and I'd love to see the peace pipe & cook book too!!


 
We'll see, I can prolly get the pics of the pipe up, the book is a bit more difficult, but the bling will be on site review only.. four WOW's should be pleased though..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> all you did was laugh... cant get in twubble fer that!



Wanna bet??


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> you do it.


ok



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purtyeyes..
> 
> 
> We'll see, I can prolly get the pics of the pipe up, the book is a bit more difficult, but the bling will be on site review only.. four WOW's should be pleased though..



 
Well you'll have to email me more 'bout the book then and you know, the same could be said for the other as well but then, I already know you have impeccable taste!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna bet??



Nice....


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

hey boneboy!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna bet??



OyVey, I've heard that tone before!


----------



## slip (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purtyeyes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im Ms. Purtyeyes too?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

slip said:


> im Ms. Purtyeyes too?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

keebs said:


> hey boneboy!!!






oh boneboy?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I hope that ain't that bag of burnt stuff ya'll wuz passing around last week.....................


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



keep a chk on yur email darlin'............... :biggrin2


----------



## Strych9 (May 5, 2010)

OMGeee I want a huge snack right now.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> OMGeee I want a huge snack right now.


You ain't jokin...........I could go for one too. But that would require me going grocery shopping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> keep a chk on yur email darlin'............... :biggrin2


----------



## Strych9 (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> You ain't jokin...........I could go for one too. But that would require me going grocery shopping.



i got some yummy pecans.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i got some yummy pecans.



I have some of those but I was thinking of something a little more substantial. Hmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 wha?????????? u no like?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I have some of those but I was thinking of something a little more substantial. Hmmmmmmmm.............



Mmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I have some of those but I was thinking of something a little more substantial. Hmmmmmmmm.............



I've got a cupcake with coconut on top............ no, I don't need it, but Granma cooked it, I'm gonna eat it..............


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.............




Like PIZZA or BOILED PEANUTS........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wha?????????? u no like?



First pic YESSSSSS, second pic NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Like PIZZA or BOILED PEANUTS........



I can't have either, stoopid diet...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First pic YESSSSSS, second pic NOOOOOOOO!!



note to self, no more self portraits to Quack............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> note to self, no more self portraits to Quack............



Which one of the blondes were you, left or right!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

I justify eating this junk by walking 3 miles in the afternoon. Ab Circle Pro and mowing grass with a push mower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I justify eating this junk by walking 3 miles in the afternoon. Ab Circle Pro and mowing grass with a push mower.



I would walk, but I end up spilling my Crown...



This threads fixin to go BOOOOOOM!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Which one of the blondes were you, left or right!!


yeah right................. 



Sunshine1 said:


> I justify eating this junk by walking 3 miles in the afternoon. Ab Circle Pro and mowing grass with a push mower.


  I don't have time to do that, I just pitch hay to 4 horses, feed critters & cut trees, burn trees, load, move & stack wood for firewood........... does that count any?!?!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I would walk, but I end up spilling my Crown...
> 
> 
> 
> This threads fixin to go BOOOOOOM!!



I can walk & not spill my crown, but I have to stop to take a sip, so that really slows me down! 
ok, ok, I'll go get another one started............ any name suggestions??? wait,    never mind.................


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2010)

Gotta get one last  in before da big boom


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)

lurklurklurk


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 5, 2010)

Keebs, you go girl!!!!..............I wish I could do all that. There are no trees to cut here or horses to feed. But I do feed quite a few dogs and spray out their kennels 3 times a day. If I had a tractor I'd plow up this ground to plant a garden. 

I would give anything to live on a farm!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Keebs, you go girl!!!!..............I wish I could do all that. There are no trees to cut here or horses to feed. But I do feed quite a few dogs and spray out their kennels 3 times a day. If I had a tractor I'd plow up this ground to plant a garden.
> 
> I would give anything to live on a farm!!!!!!



wish i did 2


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta get one last  in before da big boom






Sunshine1 said:


> Keebs, you go girl!!!!..............I wish I could do all that. There are no trees to cut here or horses to feed. But I do feed quite a few dogs and spray out their kennels 3 times a day. If I had a tractor I'd plow up this ground to plant a garden.
> 
> I would give anything to live on a farm!!!!!!


No farm really, just trying to clear enough trees to establish pasture for said horses and maybe a small section for a garden.  I never did get the stuff for my dog, I'm trying a spary from Jeffer's though, he seemed to be better last night after his bath & the first spray but I also started him back on the flea pill too, so crossing my fingers!!  How's your's doing? 



Seth carter said:


> wish i did 2



Seth, something tells me if you did, your Mama would be on you all the time to 1-quit slamming the door 2- get back outside 3- do your chores


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No farm really, just trying to clear enough trees to establish pasture for said horses and maybe a small section for a garden.  I never did get the stuff for my dog, I'm trying a spary from Jeffer's though, he seemed to be better last night after his bath & the first spray but I also started him back on the flea pill too, so crossing my fingers!!  How's your's doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Seth, something tells me if you did, your Mama would be on you all the time to 1-quit slamming the door 2- get back outside 3- do your chores



she says that anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> she says that anyway


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 5, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that !!! In fact just dropped a chunk on more bling today..plus a Navajo ceremonial peace pipe and some native american cook books for the DOG II tradin blanket. (bling is WOW specific, not for the tradin blanket)



Ain`t no such thing as a "peace" pipe!! Ceremonial, yes!! Get it right!! White man talk!!! 

Post a pic of this pipe. I want to see it!


----------



## Seth carter (May 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no such thing as a "peace" pipe!! Ceremonial, yes!! Get it right!! White man talk!!!
> 
> Post a pic of this pipe. I want to see it!



sup nick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no such thing as a "peace" pipe!! Ceremonial, yes!! Get it right!! White man talk!!!
> 
> Post a pic of this pipe. I want to see it!



I wanna try it out!!


----------

